# Monistat 7 for fast hair growth!!



## California (Aug 27, 2005)

My friend used Monistat 7 mixed with grease and it made her hair grow like crazy!!  I got myself some I mixed up and I can't wait for the results   .  I didn't see her for about a year, and now her hair is to her waist!!  When I saw her last it was just past her shoulders.  I had to feel her scalp and look for tracks/extensions, cause you know how people be lying   .  She said her Aunt from Colorado told her about it, and she grew her little girls hair out with it.  Do anyone else know about this secret??


----------



## secretdiamond (Aug 27, 2005)

this is a joke right?


----------



## Cichelle (Aug 27, 2005)

I've heard about it, but I never knew if people were being serious or not. At any rate, I'll pass on that one. But HHG...


----------



## California (Aug 27, 2005)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> this is a joke right?



No, why would I joke about something like that, yall know how much I like hair.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 27, 2005)

Let us know how it goes.  Did she tell you what is in it that makes the hair grow?  Q


----------



## California (Aug 27, 2005)

queeny20 said:
			
		

> Let us know how it goes.  Did she tell you what is in it that makes the hair grow?  Q



I will   But no she didn't tell me, but I think its because of some sort of stimulation that stops yeast dead in it tracks.


----------



## carletta (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm currious about this...... :scratchch


----------



## carletta (Aug 27, 2005)

what kind of grease is used doing this ??????????????????


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 27, 2005)

Okay that's kind of what I was thinking.  What kind of grease did she mix it with?  Did she tell you how, how much of each, and how often?



			
				carletta said:
			
		

> I'm currious about this...... :scratchch


 Girl don't feel bad, you see all of the questions I am asking!!!!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 27, 2005)

thats a hell to the no!


----------



## Diane71 (Aug 27, 2005)

Now I've heard everything!!  But tell me more..


----------



## California (Aug 27, 2005)

queeny20 said:
			
		

> Okay that's kind of what I was thinking.  What kind of grease did she mix it with?  Did she tell you how, how much of each, and how often?
> 
> Girl don't feel bad, you see all of the questions I am asking!!!!



Blue Grease (Bergmont).  Take grease out half of the jar and add in 1.5 tubes of the Monistat 7.  For the other do the same and add all back into the same jar.


----------



## California (Aug 27, 2005)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> thats a hell to the no!


It won't be a hell to da naw when everybody's hair is growing like crazy from it!


----------



## Nice (Aug 27, 2005)

I think this is where I draw the line  .


----------



## monister (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice said:
			
		

> I think this is where I draw the line  .


 you know... this is getting crazy people will go to extreme lengths (pun intended) in this our quest for long hair...


----------



## California (Aug 27, 2005)

monister said:
			
		

> you know... this is getting crazy people will go to extreme lengths (pun intended) in this our quest for long hair...



She said its also good for the edges.


----------



## miracle (Aug 27, 2005)

_Okay, I'm going to add my two new shinny pennies on this one........this is NOT a good idea!!!!!!  Monistat 7 contains Miconazole Nitrate which can cause drug interactions and serious adverse reactions if used for anything other than it's intened purpose (External Anti-Fungal).  Although it is an FDA approved OTC product, it's still a DRUG and mixing it with other components, such as hair pomade/grease can change the chemical compound and do harm to the scalp/skin.  

Nizoral Shampoo contains a similar anti-fungal to treat dandruff, but of course, it's washed out.  This stuff is not meant to "sit" on the scalp.

I know folks are going to do whatever they want with their heads anyway, but I'd strongly urge talking to a physician or pharmacist before concocting this "experiment" to make sure that you're not taking any medicines, vitamins or herbs than can negatively interact with the Miconazole Nitrate. _


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 27, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> It won't be a hell to da naw when everybody's hair is growing like crazy from it!



ok.........


----------



## SisterGirl* (Aug 27, 2005)

I hid my face in shame when I told my little Sis. I was thinking about trying a horse product (MTG) for extra hair growth, but to use Monistat? Naw, it aint even that serious.  HHG, to those of U who can use it, and keep a straight face.  As for me, I got to keep some of my dignity.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 27, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> _Okay, I'm going to add my two new shinny pennies on this one........this is NOT a good idea!!!!!!  Monistat 7 contains Miconazole Nitrate which can cause drug interactions and serious adverse reactions if used for anything other than it's intened purpose (External Anti-Fungal).  Although it is an FDA approved OTC product, it's still a DRUG and mixing it with other components, such as hair pomade/grease can change the chemical compound and do harm to the scalp/skin.
> 
> Nizoral Shampoo contains a similar anti-fungal to treat dandruff, but of course, it's washed out.  This stuff is not meant to "sit" on the scalp.
> 
> I know folks are going to do whatever they want with their heads anyway, but I'd strongly urge talking to a physician or pharmacist before concocting this "experiment" to make sure that you're not taking any medicines, vitamins or herbs than can negatively interact with the Miconazole Nitrate. _



ITA!!!!!..


----------



## monister (Aug 27, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> She said its also good for the edges.


 point being?? it's all the same ... edges, sides, back,  center, wherever on ur head


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 27, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> _Okay, I'm going to add my two new shinny pennies on this one........this is NOT a good idea!!!!!!  Monistat 7 contains Miconazole Nitrate which can cause drug interactions and serious adverse reactions if used for anything other than it's intened purpose (External Anti-Fungal).  Although it is an FDA approved OTC product, it's still a DRUG and mixing it with other components, such as hair pomade/grease can change the chemical compound and do harm to the scalp/skin.
> 
> Nizoral Shampoo contains a similar anti-fungal to treat dandruff, but of course, it's washed out.  This stuff is not meant to "sit" on the scalp.
> 
> I know folks are going to do whatever they want with their heads anyway, but I'd strongly urge talking to a physician or pharmacist before concocting this "experiment" to make sure that you're not taking any medicines, vitamins or herbs than can negatively interact with the Miconazole Nitrate. _



Thanks for the info.  I am always curious about things but I think I am going to pass on this one too!!! Q


----------



## senimoni (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm just curious what made someone try this in the first place.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Aug 27, 2005)

*Umm wow! Who came up with that idea?!?!?!  :scratchch *


----------



## misscrystal (Aug 27, 2005)

Okay, I'm not trying to knock you or your friend, but this just sounds too crazy! Absolutely insane!


----------



## meka (Aug 27, 2005)

I can already see this thread turning ugly but oh well.......
  As curious as I am with my hair, I might try this, then I might not.  I mean I have tried things meant for horses.........


----------



## California (Aug 27, 2005)

misscrystal said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm not trying to knock you or your friend, but this just sounds too crazy! Absolutely insane!


I know where you're coming from, cause when she first told me I looked at her like she was lightweight crazy, but can't be no worse than going to a pet store to buy MTG made for horses to help me grow my hair long.  At least Monistat is made for women and I feel safer with that.


----------



## senimoni (Aug 27, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> I know where you're coming from, cause when she first told me I looked at her like she was lightweight crazy, but can't be no worse than going to a pet store to buy MTG made for horses to help me grow my hair long.  At least Monistat is made for women and I feel safer with that.



So who told her about it?


----------



## metalkitty (Aug 27, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> I know where you're coming from, cause when she first told me I looked at her like she was lightweight crazy, but can't be no worse than going to a pet store to buy MTG made for horses to help me grow my hair long. At least Monistat is made for women and I feel safer with that.


 
I see what you're saying but still, MTG was originally for people back in the day and we know how whats in it works, besides its meant for grooming. Minostat on the other hand is meant for a certain region on the female body when things aren't quite stable and personally, I think it should stay there due to the chemical componants and just plain common sense until I know exactly what it'll do to me.

ETA: No offense, just be careful, whatever you do...


----------



## miracle (Aug 27, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> I know where you're coming from, cause when she first told me I looked at her like she was lightweight crazy, but can't be no worse than going to a pet store to buy MTG made for horses to help me grow my hair long. * At least Monistat is made for women* and I feel safer with that.



_Agreed, it's made for women.  But, it's made for women with Vaginal Yeast Infections. (Thanks, Foxy)  We wouldn't consider using Monistat on a healthy vagina, so unless there's a yeast infection on your scalp, it most likely isn't the best idea to use it there.  Again, people are going to use whatever they want, but at the very least it would make sense to consult a doctor/pharmacist before using an anti-fungal vaginal cream on your scalp. _


----------



## bluebearfanatic (Aug 27, 2005)

i dunno about that one... erplexed


----------



## Lucia (Aug 27, 2005)

I think you have officially cured me of my Pjism.


----------



## California (Aug 27, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> I think you have officially cured me of my Pjism.


  that was funny.


----------



## Almondjoy (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm actually a physician and I prescribe miconazole cream (same cream that is Monistat 7) to people all the time for tenia pedis (foot fungus) and tinea corporis (fungus anywhere on the skin).  There would be no ill affects of putting monistat 7 in other areas of the skin like your scalp.  And mixing it wtih grease would not cause some kind of "chemical reaction."  You would just be putting the cream in a different medium and actually making the miconazole less concentrated.  I don't see any medical harm in trying it.  I don't think I will.


----------



## Kikootie (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree with Almondjoy. As a nurse practitioner I prescribe it not only for vaginal infections but also tinea on other parts of the body. Although, I can't say that I will try it. I would really have to see some hard proof.


----------



## California (Aug 27, 2005)

Almondjoy said:
			
		

> I'm actually a physician and I prescribe miconazole cream (same cream that is Monistat 7) to people all the time for tenia pedis (foot fungus) and tinea corporis (fungus anywhere on the skin).  There would be no ill affects of putting monistat 7 in other areas of the skin like your scalp.  And mixing it wtih grease would not cause some kind of "chemical reaction."  You would just be putting the cream in a different medium and actually making the miconazole less concentrated.  I don't see any medical harm in trying it.  I don't think I will.



I'm glad a real Doctor not a hair board doctor gave some breakdown on this.  I think I will sell my grease to my friend for what I spent on the stuff.  I will instead use the cream alone.  I will definitely let everybody know how that works instead.  Thanks Dr. Almondjoy!


----------



## miracle (Aug 27, 2005)

Almondjoy said:
			
		

> I'm actually a physician and I prescribe miconazole cream (same cream that is Monistat 7) to people all the time for tenia pedis (foot fungus) and tinea corporis (fungus anywhere on the skin).  There would be no ill affects of putting monistat 7 in other areas of the skin like your scalp.  And mixing it wtih grease would not cause some kind of "chemical reaction."  You would just be putting the cream in a different medium and actually making the miconazole less concentrated.  I don't see any medical harm in trying it.  I don't think I will.



_I've used it on a few patients for tenia pedis as well, and used Ketaconozole & Miconazole shampoo myself, and have seen some not-so-nice adverse reactions.  I had to come off of both shampoos because the Miconazole effected a level of medication that I'm currently taking, and I was only using it once a week as instructed by my dermatologist.  So, I'd still suggest getting a second opinion if taking any meds, vitamins or herbal supplements before using Miconazole.  I used the smallest OTC concentration possible and still had problems. Once off of it, my levels came right back down to where they needed to be.  It's definitely a drug that can't be used by everybody.  And using it with a sulphur product was a HUGE no-no.  So, I would not try mixing it with sulphur based hair oils/grease._


----------



## Almondjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

I suppose if you have a tendency toward contact allergies it may not be a good idea.  Miconazole can cause a contact dermatitis, itching or burning like any other grease, lotion, or detergent you might use.  If you have a reaction to it, stop it.  I can't see why you would have any long term ill affects due to it.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Aug 28, 2005)

*I've heard of this too but never tried it.*


----------



## angellazette (Aug 28, 2005)

I remember reading a post about using Monistat for hair on here a little while ago.


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Aug 28, 2005)

most dandruff shampoos are antifungals like nizoral, athletes feet meds are antifungal and yeast infection medicines are antifungals also(btw, yeast infections are a fungal disease not a bacterial).you can have a fungal infection anywhere on the body mouth, bowels, stomach, etc.


----------



## miracle (Aug 28, 2005)

foxybrownsugar said:
			
		

> *most dandruff shampoos are antifungals like nizoral*, athletes feet meds are antifungal and yeast infection medicines are antifungals also(btw, yeast infections are a fungal disease not a bacterial).you can have a fungal infection anywhere on the body mouth, bowels, stomach, etc.



_Yep!! I used prescription Nizoral with pretty good success for dandruff (for the little time that I was on it.)  It definitely gets the job done.  But, personally, I wouldn't even recommend that to anyone without checking first.  _


----------



## Chipmunk (Aug 28, 2005)

I know this has been talked about before. Let me see if I can find the thread.


----------



## Chipmunk (Aug 28, 2005)

Here it is:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209&highlight=miconazole

A couple people reported good results.


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 28, 2005)

It MAY be possible...hear me out. Micronazole, the active ingredient in Monistat, and Clotrimazole, the active ingredient in in Gyne-Lotrimin are both members of the Imadizole family of drugs---which are anti-fungals AND sometimes anti-androgenic (meaning they kill fugus, yeast, and are helpful in combating male hormones that cause hair loss). Ketoconazole, the active ingredient in Nizoral, is also a member of this family. Look at this study done using Ketoconazole and how it STIMULATES hair growth:

http://www.hairlosshelp.com/hair_loss_news/index.cfm?CommentID=9

Here is another study studying Ketoconazole. BTW finesteride is in Minoxidil:

*Ketocazole as an adjunct to finasteride in the treatment of androgenetic alopecia in men.*

*Hugo Perez BS*.

California College of Podiatric Medicine, 371 Columbus Avenue, San Francisco, CA 94133, USA. [email protected]

Dihydrotestosterone (DHT) binding to androgen receptors (AR) in hair follicles is commonly accepted as the first step leading to the miniaturizing of follicles associated with androgenetic alopecia (AGA). Testosterone is converted to DHT by the enzyme 5alpha-reductase. Finasateride a 5alpha-reducase inhibitor blocks the production of DHT and is currently used to treat AGA. The inhibition is not complete but a reduction of DHT systemically and in the scalp is accomplished. Ketoconazole has been clinically shown to be effective in the treatment of AGA. In this paper, evidence is presented to support the hypothesis that ketoconazole 2% shampoo has a local disruption of the DHT pathway. It is proposed that using ketoconazole 2% shampoo as an adjunct to finasteride treatment could lead to a more complete inhibition of DHT and thus better treat AGA.

PMID: 14729013 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 

So...maybe...I'm just saying MAYBE...since ketoconazole, micronazole, and clotrimazole all generally treat the same stuff (yeast and fungus on scalp) that it is POSSIBLE that products containing these ingredients might also stimulate hair growth. Also I found that clotrinazole, which used to be the activei ngredient in Monistat-1, has a side effect---hypertrichosis--excessive hair growth. I found a study last night that clotrimazole also has anti-androgen properties. Which means that it MAY behave in the same manner as ketoconazole. When I find it again, I will paste it here.

As usual, my DISCLAIMER: I'm not saying go and do it. But I'm saying that there MAY be a relation to these products and hair growth that people are overlooking. I have not been able to find (yet) research using micronazole and clotrimazole on hair growth. It doesn't mean that the research does not exist or maybe it means that there has been no need to study the effects of ingredients primarily used for vaginal yeast infection creams on the head. Remember that the hair loss/growth industry is primarily directed towards men and male pattern baldness. I doubt that someone will outwardly say "Hey, rub Monistat on your head!"

I also realize that just because drugs are in the same family does not mean that they have the same effect. I'm just saying that somebody may be on to something. While I may not opt to use Monistat, the studies show that Nizoral shampoo is the way to go for me. I already have some because I had a bout with seborrheic dermatitis a while ago. I have been using the shampoo every three days because I don't want it it come back. My hair has been growing faster than usual on my edges. I haven't been using Surge or MTG anymore, so I will assume for now that the Nizoral is making my hair grow.


----------



## Koffie (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL at this title.... 


What's next, Summer's Eve feminine wash for daily co-washing? 

Just thought I'd throw some humor in here, don't take offense.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Aug 28, 2005)

Na I dun heard it all w/ this thread......


----------



## diamoness (Aug 28, 2005)

it worked for me


----------



## Cincysweetie (Aug 28, 2005)

diamoness said:
			
		

> it worked for me


Where are you at now with your hair?


----------



## diamoness (Aug 28, 2005)

I have since then shaved my hair down to half an inch and went natural.  My hair ranges from 4-6 inches long now.  I only used it on a bald spot that was a result of medical issues. Look back at the original thread....I talked about it there.


----------



## LDebagoria (Aug 28, 2005)

Definitely different. Not quite my style though. How did your friend think of using it?


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 28, 2005)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> thats a hell to the no!



LOLOL!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 28, 2005)

So what am I supposed to do with all this MTG I just bought?  

Every day I come on here, it's a new product or a new challenge.

So this week we're doing the Monistat.  What's next week?  The "pitiful welfare queen's" check ain't gonna last through the month with all these challenges. 

Heehee!


----------



## Cinnabuns (Aug 28, 2005)

This is very interesting.  Thanks for posting this information California.


----------



## MzTami (Aug 28, 2005)

I may be a product junkie, but I ain't buying nothing that is meant for the punanny and applying it to my hair. * PJ discretely putting money back in purse* I'll pass!  (It's interesting though, moving to the end of the PJ line)

Thanks for sharing!

Transitioning
Last relaxer- 07/02/2005
Texture-2b/medium???4b/medium ( I haven't figured it out yet)
Length- 2 to 3 inches pass shoulder
Goal-shoulder length 100% natural healthy hair.

I would rather live my life as if there is a God and die to find out there isn’t, than live my life as if there isn’t and die to find out there is!- unknown


http://public.fotki.com/mztami
password: mztami


----------



## Koffie (Aug 28, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> So what am I supposed to do with all this MTG I just bought?
> 
> Every day I come on here, it's a new product or a new challenge.
> 
> ...




I already suggested the *Summer's Eve feminine wash* for co-washes. 

Or maybe we should use *FDS* as holding spray to hold styles and lock in moisture for up-do's when we go to special events.

Okay, I promise this is my last jokie-joke on this thread.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Aug 28, 2005)

*I may just try this...I mean at this point, I just want growth. I've tried everything else: tons of vitamins, Surge, MTG-everything...spending money on a jar of grease and one tube of "cream" would save me money because I wouldn't have to pay for shipping.  Surge and MTG worked but not continuously. I mean I saw results with Surge but after the first 1-2 months the growth slowed...I've heard about this stuff...and since my hair grows very slowly I'm willing to try it...if it doesn't work consistently then I'm done-for real...lol.  I mean if I'm willing to try Monistat-7 for hair growth...what else is there...I've hit "rock bottom" right?  Lol...I first learned of this in college...several years ago.  This girl told me about her aunt and cousin who at the time got the "recipe" from a college roommate.  She mentioned how everyone in the family commented on how "long and healthy" their hair looked when before it was thin and short...I never got her cousin's "recipe" but later on I heard about it from a high school friend who wanted to grow her daughter's hair out...the Monistat 7 was recommended to her...I think since quite a few people {well not including people on the hair forum but people outside of the forum} have heard of this it must work at least a little... Anyway, I won't be trying this until next year though-IF I decide to go through with it.*


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Aug 28, 2005)

I think I will have to pass on this one!


----------



## ClassicChic (Aug 28, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> LOL at this title....
> 
> 
> What's next, Summer's Eve feminine wash for daily co-washing?
> ...


 
....and then you could use a douche for a final rinse.


----------



## secretdiamond (Aug 28, 2005)

you ladies are hilarious!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 28, 2005)

interesting, ill give this a try once im done with big ol' jar of MTG


----------



## Cinnabuns (Aug 28, 2005)

Cherokee said:
			
		

> ....and then you could use a douche for a final rinse.




This was really too funny!!!


----------



## mochamadness (Aug 28, 2005)

I don't think I'll be trying this any time soon, but it's definitely an interesting thread...


----------



## miracle (Aug 28, 2005)

Cherokee said:
			
		

> ....and then you could use a douche for a final rinse.




_Hey, folks are already successfully using ACV & Water rinses for clarifying, so you may not be too far off the mark with that douche rinse, Cherokee!!!      

But, if I ever, eva, eva, EVA see anyone using a plastic tampon applicator as a roller, I'm going down swinging!!!!!!_


----------



## angelbaby (Aug 28, 2005)

It's definitely a joke.  And for the Physicians on the board, you of all people should know better than to give the thumbs up to people to go ahead and use a medication for anything other than its intended use, especially without scientific studies regarding long term effects.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 28, 2005)

LMAO @ FDS FOR HOLDING SPRAY!!!.........THAT IS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## Koffie (Aug 28, 2005)

I know I said I was done, but I got another one 

How about we "prep" the scalp before we put the Monistat on by parting the hair in four sections and cleaning the scalp with *Playtex Gentle feminine wipes?*


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 28, 2005)

I think if a person is having a skin or hair loss problem, this wuld be a good idea if done with a doctor's consent.  But, for the average woman with healthy growing hair, it seems crazy to do it just for the thrill of it.

I think sometimes we all jump on the acme hair growing ideas in order to speed up nature, but that is not always a good idea.  I am guilty of it myself.  But, I realize, at least for me, that trying to speed up nature is way too much trouble - taking a BUNCH of vitamins, using smelly concoctions blah, blah, blah.

It feels (and smells) so good to just lt my body do its thing and my hair is still growing.  

Now


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (Aug 28, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> _Hey, folks are already successfully using ACV & Water rinses for clarifying, so you may not be too far off the mark with that douche rinse, Cherokee!!!
> 
> But, if I ever, eva, eva, EVA see anyone using a plastic tampon applicator as a roller, I'm going down swinging!!!!!!_




Girl, YOU MADE ME CHOKE ON MY PINAPPLE!! lol , oh btw, I will be trying this, not the tampon thing,LOL, but the monistat, I bought the generic brand for 5 bucks at Family Dollar.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 28, 2005)

angelbaby said:
			
		

> It's definitely a joke.  And for the Physicians on the board, you of all people should know better than to give the thumbs up to people to go ahead and use a medication for anything other than it's intended use, especially without scientific studies regarding long term effects.



I have respect for the medical professionals.  You can Google the active ingredients tioconazole and Miconazole Nitrate in these products and see that they are used for skin conditions in general.  The Monistat name is just commercialized.  Medical professionals prescribe based on the active ingredient of a product and how it will help with a person’s condition.  Monistat is an anti-fungal medication.  The active ingredient is known to help with all kinds of skin conditions.

It reminds me of how people use products for dandruff for hair growth even when they don’t have that problem, i.e. Glovers, Sulfur 8, etc.  Is that bad, too?  I don't think so.

I personally would not use Monistat or any cream of that consistency in my hair, but I don't think it is a bad idea.  If I had a fungal problem on my scalp, I would use it in a minute to solve the problem.

I have heard of many, many people having bald spots and other hair loss because of scalp and skin conditions.  After being prescribed appropriate meds the hair regrew.

Again, I don't agree with doing it if your scalp and skin are healthy.


----------



## karezone (Aug 28, 2005)

This B-A-N-A-N-A-S!!!!


----------



## Jewell (Aug 28, 2005)

First MTG for hair growth...now Monistat 7...what are people going to be using next?  Zinc oxide to regrow edges?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 28, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> _*But, if I ever, eva, eva, EVA see anyone using a plastic tampon applicator as a roller, I'm going down swinging!!!!!!*_


 
I have drawn the line in the sand, I may be a Pj but this is it for me I am cured of PJism for good, I can't do it i cant put ch*cha cream on my head, mmm mmmm not me.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 28, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> I already suggested the *Summer's Eve feminine wash* for co-washes.
> 
> *Or maybe we should use FDS as holding spray to hold styles and lock in moisture for up-do's when we go to special events*.
> 
> Okay, I promise this is my last jokie-joke on this thread.


 
That cracked me up!  I needed that


----------



## ClassicChic (Aug 28, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> I have drawn the line in the sand, I may be a Pj but this is it for me I am cured of PJism for good, I can't do it i cant put ch*cha cream on my head, mmm mmmm not me.


 

Monistat........'_It's not just for ch*chas anymore'.  _


----------



## Lucia (Aug 28, 2005)

Cherokee said:
			
		

> Monistat........'_It's not just for ch*chas anymore'.  _


You are sooo wrong for that but its funny ROFLAMAO


----------



## carletta (Aug 28, 2005)

Almondjoy said:
			
		

> I'm actually a physician and I prescribe miconazole cream (same cream that is Monistat 7) to people all the time for tenia pedis (foot fungus) and tinea corporis (fungus anywhere on the skin).  There would be no ill affects of putting monistat 7 in other areas of the skin like your scalp.  And mixing it wtih grease would not cause some kind of "chemical reaction."  You would just be putting the cream in a different medium and actually making the miconazole less concentrated.  I don't see any medical harm in
> trying it.  I don't think I will.




*THAT'A ALL I NEEDED TO HEAR !*


----------



## Miosy (Aug 28, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> My friend used Monistat 7 mixed with grease and it made her hair grow like crazy!!  I got myself some I mixed up and I can't wait for the results   .  I didn't see her for about a year, and now her hair is to her waist!!  When I saw her last it was just past her shoulders.  I had to feel her scalp and look for tracks/extensions, cause you know how people be lying   .  She said her Aunt from Colorado told her about it, and she grew her little girls hair out with it.  Do anyone else know about this secret??


 

Claifornia, how can you be sure she told you the truth and not bluffing?  Maybe she does not want to give out her hair secrets.....just a thought cause monistat reminds me too much of YEAST and me and yeast don't get along


----------



## pretty-girl#1 (Aug 28, 2005)

QUESTION???? LIKE, WHO WAS THE GENIUS WHO DECIDED TO PUT THEIR YEAST INFECTION MEDICATION IN THEIR HAIR? LIKE WHAT WAS SHE THINKING  ? ?I'm not knocking it, but DAMN, What da hell will my boyfriend think if he knew where all this new growth was coming from? O.K. LADIES, SO WHAT'S NEXT PREPARATION H TO SEAL THE ENDS  ? I do want me some long hair, but I refuse to put "Noonie" medication on my hair! That just isn't right! I'd rather leave it there for someone who really needed it!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 28, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> I already suggested the *Summer's Eve feminine wash* for co-washes.
> 
> Or maybe we should use *FDS* as holding spray to hold styles and lock in moisture for up-do's when we go to special events.
> 
> Okay, I promise this is my last jokie-joke on this thread.



Hey, we can use the FDS as a "hairspray".  Heehee!

I'm drawing the line at the MTG.

I'm starting to believe nothing works to grow hair outside of a healthy diet, knowing how to comb one's hair (ends to roots please) and those good ol' genetics.

My hair is doing just fine and if an inch a month is the "norm", so be it!

Anybody want to buy some MTG?  Heehee!


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 28, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> I already suggested the *Summer's Eve feminine wash* for co-washes.
> 
> Or maybe we should use *FDS* as holding spray to hold styles and lock in moisture for up-do's when we go to special events.
> 
> Okay, I promise this is my last jokie-joke on this thread.


 
    That's too funny!


----------



## metalkitty (Aug 28, 2005)

Cherokee said:
			
		

> ....and then you could use a douche for a final rinse.


 
 wow, this's interesting... I hope you girls that try it out have good luck, but I can't picture myself doing this anytime soon.


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Aug 28, 2005)

pretty-girl#1 said:
			
		

> QUESTION???? LIKE, WHO WAS THE GENIUS WHO DECIDED TO PUT THEIR YEAST INFECTION MEDICATION IN THEIR HAIR? LIKE WHAT WAS SHE THINKING  ? ?I'm not knocking it, but DAMN, What da hell will my boyfriend think if he knew where all this new growth was coming from? O.K. LADIES, SO WHAT'S NEXT PREPARATION H TO SEAL THE ENDS  ? I do want me some long hair, but I refuse to put "Noonie" medication on my hair! That just isn't right! I'd rather leave it there for someone who really needed it!


PROBABLY SOMEONE WITH DANDRUFF OR ITCHING SCALP THAT KNEW FUNGI CAN BE FOUND ANYWHERE ON THE BODY. I RECALL THIS PAST OPRAH SEASON, A WOMAN WHO USED PREP H FOR HER PUFFY EYES IF IM NOT MISTAKEN. I GUESS PEOPLE WILL DO ANYTHING TO FIND RELIEF FROM PAIN OR NAGGING PAIN.  I WOULD SCRATCH MY DANDRUFF UNTIL I HAD SORES IN MY HEAD BUT MINE WAS MORE OF AN ALLERGIC REACTION TO RELAXERS AND SOME PERFUMEY PRODUCTS.


----------



## applebananas (Aug 28, 2005)

monistat for hair...........lmao...i'll stick to my human made for "hair" products


----------



## ladymadonna (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll pass. If I want long hair THAT badly I'll get extensions or a weave.
UGH!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 28, 2005)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Thanks too funny!



But you know what?  I think somebody is going to use Summer's Eve as a conditioner.

I just get that FEELING!  

Way funny!


----------



## LABETT (Aug 28, 2005)

This PJ is passing on this one,interesting thread.


----------



## beyondcute (Aug 28, 2005)

Please dont use this stuff. The active ingredient is the same ingredient used for male pattern baldness. It will help grow the hair by hindereing hormones. Even monistat is limited to the days you are supposed to use it. It is a very strong medicine not to be misused. Im not trying to be mean but I in all seriousness you will be playing with your health if you use this stuff.....


----------



## beyondcute (Aug 28, 2005)

And if it grows  hair that well then why dosent everyone with a yeast infection have a "growth spurt?" I agree with the other lady on here that said the "doctors" on here are actually giving the thumbs up on trying a product not meant for a certain use. ESPECIALLY when that product has strict guidlines on its use. There are no scientific studies saying this is a good idea. No offense intended but, if you guys really are doctors Id think twice about going to you.... I understand using it for other FUNGAL infections but as a hait stimulant??? Where's a dermatologist when you need one?


----------



## California (Aug 29, 2005)

I made my thread, said what I had to say about this product.  My posts are erased when I tell those who are hair challenged to use it who wanna say what they wanna say.  Soon as I say something and others laugh about it there erased.  Its cool though, I see we have a board Nazi who goes through posts and do as they please and erase at will, when its not necessary   Like I said its cool though, this won't be the only board on the net that have a lot of members, and you won't have to pay to use it!!  Please!!  This board is bogus!!  Gimme my $5 back so I can put it on some more Monistat 7.  I don't appreciate it.


----------



## beyondcute (Aug 29, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> I made my thread, said what I had to say about this product.  My posts are erased when I tell those who are hair challenged to use it who wanna say what they wanna say.  Soon as I say something and others laugh about it there erased.  Its cool though, I see we have a board Nazi who goes through posts and do as they please and erase at will, when its not necessary   Like I said its cool though, this won't be the only board on the net that have a lot of members, and you won't have to pay to use it!!  Please!!  This board is bogus!!  Gimme my $5 back so I can put it on some more Monistat 7.  I don't appreciate it.


 Maybe it wouldnt be erased if you didnt make fun other people who are on the same quest as you.


----------



## jodydreams (Aug 29, 2005)

Well california, you have a friend in the mist. I will try this with you. I just ordered MTG, so I will _have_ to FINALLY create a regimine that also includes this intersting mix. Im not going to knock this as a possibility. I am willing to try it for my hair. I will just do a patch test first. 

And there really was a lot of people insulting your thread (in a joking manner, but a lil too far). I really want to cut off my relaxed hair and I am transitioning in braids. I really want my edges to grow in nicely...I will be trying this. Yes, I am bold enough. I mean I am using MTG. Y'all askin whats next? Monistat 7 baby. But who will ever know that I actually use it on my hair? Only you all on the forum. E'rybody else will be told Sulfer8! 

And I do scratch my hair a lot so who knows if I dont have a fungus on my scalp? Who knows what kind chemical reactions and scalp irritations we get from relaxing all the time? What about the synthetic hair that we use to braid our hair with? That could be doin somethin too......

California, Im down


----------



## California (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Jody I appreciate your kind words.  Giiirl this site is tired!!  When I get livid I take action, mark my words.  Like I told that girl who had no edges she neeeed some Monistat mixed with MTG and a dose of MSM.  I ain't feeling whoever is erasing posts, when people coming here disrespecting my thread and I don't even get an email anymore telling me about new posts to it.  Thats too much censoring, control of my account, especially when I paid to post like everybody else.  My site you won't have to pay, look out!!!


----------



## keldevine (Aug 29, 2005)

This is alittle extreme.  I was already saying no to the MTG for horses now this.  I'm just going to stick with my vitamins like biotin, MSM, primose that  will not harm me.  Hey, just be patient.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW!!!   

Ok...I just have to say that Koffie & Blosssom are some funny chicks...you guys had me crackin up   

California, I suppose I'm a little biased since we're both in Cali,    but for real, just be careful. You don't want to undo all of the time & energy you've already put into your hair. 

I can't do a whole lot of speaking on this because I don't believe in these kinds of things. I haven't used MTG or taken MSM or any other outrageous/excessive combination of vitamins in hope of dramatic growth. I took biotin for a short while, and quickly nipped that b/c I just don't like takin pills like a 90 year old cancer patient with high blood pressure and diabetes   I've found that eating right, exercising, and maintaining the growth you already have is far more effective than exerting energy applying Doo grow/MSM/Surge/Sulfer 8/MTG/Monistat/Lenzi's Request all mixed up in a bottle to the scalp every night and taking 50 vitamins with 6 protein hair shakes. It just gets to be too much at some point  ...or does it? 

Just my humble opinion as someone with BSL hair that's healthy...  

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 29, 2005)

Actually this makes sense after reading up on some things recently. I was in the diet section and someone mentioned coconut oil for weight loss. I did some searching on coconut oil and found that it is anti fungal and anti parasitic, among other things. During my reading up on it I also came across articles that go by the theory that everyone has a fungus problem, even if they arent showing symptions, and testimonies about using extra virgin coconut oil internally and externally and growing hair, clearing up skin problems, getting rid of internal parasites, weight loss and other things. Its been a while, if your interested just google "coconut oil". I also found an interesting site that claimed soy products were bad for us, with some nice little conspiracy theories.   I wont be trying this, but if the fungus theory is true, that may be why some people are seeing success using it. I think I will stick with coconut oil tho.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> Actually this makes sense after reading up on some things recently. I was in the diet section and someone mentioned coconut oil for weight loss. I did some searching on coconut oil and found that it is anti fungal and anti parasitic, among other things. During my reading up on it I also came across articles that go by the theory that everyone has a fungus problem, even if they arent showing symptions, and testimonies about using extra virgin coconut oil internally and externally and growing hair, clearing up skin problems, getting rid of internal parasites, weight loss and other things. Its been a while, if your interested just google "coconut oil". I also found an interesting site that claimed soy products were bad for us, with some nice little conspiracy theories.   I wont be trying this, but if the fungus theory is true, that may be why some people are seeing success using it. I think I will stick with coconut oil tho.



Oh great!  Something ELSE to buy!  

What's a "pitiful, welfare queen" to do?  Heehee!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 29, 2005)

I opened this thread honestly thinking that it was going to be a joke.

I'm personally not going to try this one.


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't know what to make of this thread quite yet. I guess when your family has a history of female pattern baldness like mine does, some of these "remedies" don't seem so far-fetched. My mother is bald, her mother is bald...and if I have inherited this condition, by the time I am 50, I will be...yeah, you guessed it...BALD. I am doing what I can to retain the hair on my head, I can give a damn if it reaches my butt. Since I have done my own research and don't think that it'll kill me, then I guess I'll give it a try. Ketoconazole, and clotrimazole mixed with a little Liv. Hmmmmm...it just might work!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Oh great! Something ELSE to buy!
> 
> What's a "pitiful, welfare queen" to do? Heehee!


Coconut oil is GRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT!!!  Blosssssssssssom you HAVE to buy something!  Welfare should cover the cost of coconut oil with all it's benefits both internal and external.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Coconut oil is GRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT!!!  Blosssssssssssom you HAVE to buy something!  Welfare should cover the cost of coconut oil with all it's benefits both internal and external.



I used to mix it with my Olive Oil and Cocoa Butter oil... are the benefits that great?

How do you take it internally?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 29, 2005)

The bottom line is....people will try "something!"...and in the privacy of your own BR...who is gonna know?? We all experiment....and I do agree that except for the Trade Name and "knowing what Monistat Cream is used for, some would say "NEVA EVA!"  But if they come out with a hair growth cream with the very same core ingredients, throw a little color and fragrance in there with some fine testimonials and called it  BREAKTHROUGH  ...."Finally Waistlength Guaranteed Cream" created by a reknown Dermatogist and hair loss scientist...guaranteed no hairloss should you stop using this cream !" ...Black actresses in Hollywood buying out the stores and throwing away their extensions!!!!!!and gave free samples....there would be a rush on the sites and the BSS TONIGHT!...YOU betcha!!!!!!Same with MTG...if know one knew it was "Horsey Cream...there would be no contest!!!and there would be horses on a waiting list for the stuff!!!because we were grabbing it off the shelves as fast as we could....lolol....( those who "experiment".  some are just waiting to see if hair starts falling out on the experimenters heads...but if the experiments start swing waistlength and butt length hair....those in the closet would just pass it on their friends in the closet and refer to  it as a secret family recipe handed down....So...with that said...How many closet Monistat hair growers are there on this board?  I have not tried it, yet...just waiting for the same thing with a name change Bonjour


----------



## Allandra (Aug 29, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> I made my thread, said what I had to say about this product. My posts are erased when I tell those who are hair challenged to use it who wanna say what they wanna say. Soon as I say something and others laugh about it there erased. Its cool though, I see we have a board Nazi who goes through posts and do as they please and erase at will, when its not necessary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I deleted some of you comments because they were mean and hurtful to some of the posters in this thread, and those are the types of posts that get deleted here at the LHCF. If you feel this board is bogus, you are more than welcome to leave. True, we aren't the only board on the net that has a lot members and some are also free. If you have any comments, please feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## Koffie (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry if I offended you on your thread.

I wasn't knocking it at all; I am just a joke-ster by nature.

I joke with my closests freinds like that too.
But judging by some of you further posts, I feel as though I have offended you.
That was definitely not my intent.

I guess I shouldn't have gotten too common with things on this board.


Once again, I'm sorry.


----------



## MzTami (Aug 29, 2005)

I truly apologize if I offended anyone on this thread. It wasn't my intention and I am truly sorry for those that were offended.


I agree that we should keep all comments and post respectful.


----------



## Allandra (Aug 29, 2005)

Ladies,

Let's continue to stay on topic with this thread (while not making hurtful comments to others).  Thanks. in advance.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 29, 2005)

If anyone does try it, pls post your results.


----------



## CatSuga (Aug 29, 2005)

Y'all.........we are not in prison.

That's where this started.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 29, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> Y'all.........we are not in prison.
> 
> That's where this started.


 
Do you have an article about it?


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Aug 29, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> Y'all.........we are not in prison.
> 
> That's where this started.



I read the same thing CatSuga. No vaginal cream for me.


----------



## DragonPearl (Aug 29, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> But if they come out with a hair growth cream with the very same core ingredients, throw a little color and fragrance in there with some fine testimonials and called it BREAKTHROUGH ...."Finally Waistlength Guaranteed Cream" created by a reknown Dermatogist and hair loss scientist...guaranteed no hairloss should you stop using this cream !" ...Black actresses in Hollywood buying out the stores and throwing away their extensions!!!!!!and gave free samples....there would be a rush on the sites and the BSS TONIGHT!...YOU betcha!!!!!!Same with MTG...if know one knew it was "Horsey Cream...there would be no contest!!!and there would be horses on a waiting list for the stuff!!!because we were grabbing it off the shelves as fast as we could....lolol....( those who "experiment". some are just waiting to see if hair starts falling out on the experimenters heads...but if the experiments start swing waistlength and butt length hair....those in the closet would just pass it on their friends in the closet and refer to it as a secret family recipe handed down


TOTALLY AGREE!!!    

Isn't Monistat inserted into the vagina?  From a scientific point of view, the vagina is a much more delicate environment than the scalp.  Stuff we wouldn't dream of putting inside our vagina, we have no problem slapping on our scalp, caustic stuff like lye/nolye relaxers, MTG, chemical ladden hair and scalp potions, Surge etc.  I would think if it is safe for the vagina, it is probably safe for the scalp.

People are taking tons of vitamins and MSM.  When taken in mega doses, vitamins are like drugs.  Do we really know what are the long term side effects of taking these products in mega doses?  Answer is:NO!!!


----------



## ClassicChic (Aug 29, 2005)

I, too, was not trying to mock or offend anyone. I was only joking in my post. I don't think I will be jumping on the bandwagon, though. I am interested in future post by those who do try it.


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm really tempted to try this.  My hair grows about a half inch per month and I'm looking for something to kick it up a notch.  I was going to order the MTG but I'm leaving for AIT next Tuesday.  This is something I can run to the drugstore to pick up without having to wait for a delivery.  I think I'll go back and read the original post that's referenced in this thread.


----------



## lisajames96 (Aug 29, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Isn't Monistat inserted into the vagina? From a scientific point of view, the vagina is a much more delicate environment than the scalp. Stuff we wouldn't dream of putting inside our vagina, we have no problem slapping on our scalp, caustic stuff like lye/nolye relaxers, MTG, chemical ladden hair and scalp potions, Surge etc. I would think if it is safe for the vagina, it is probably safe for the scalp.


 
Jessy55,
I would have to agree...but i am curious about monistat, just like all the other products you mentioned above. What is it in them that can actually speed up your already natural hair growing cycle? I wouldn't knock it for it's healing capabilities, if you have yeast or fungus on the hair, but maybe something else that can be used as long term maintanance(sp?), like say coconut oil, or a good health regimine would be better for ladies that don't have any conditions. just 2 cents.


----------



## CatSuga (Aug 29, 2005)

gn1g said:
			
		

> Do you have an article about it?



*I'VE BEEN LOCKED UP!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nurseN98 (Aug 29, 2005)

@ CatSuga......that's all I need to know......thanks for that info

I just don't see how this will work better than anything with sulfur in it, especially for those that just want to increase their growth. I refused to get MTG (not knocking anybody for that) and just made my own 5% sulfur solution that has been working wonderfully for me and giving me my inch a month that I want. 

If you have male pattern baldness however then maybe I can see giving it a shot because hair loss for that type of baldness is different then hairloss related to relaxing, dying or processing your hair. But  come on..... from the post that I've read here MOST of the ladies here DON'T have male pattern baldness. I mean dang, how many inches a month are some of you trying to get? What's wrong with an 1" or 1 1/2" a month when you used to get a 1/2"? How many inches a month do you think the human head can really produce?   

I don't have male pattern baldness so I won't be trying this but if any of the ladies that do have that problem try it, I'd like to hear how it goes.


----------



## kammie (Aug 29, 2005)

Those of you planning on doing this really should look up the side effects of this drug. There are possible drug interactions, allergic reactions, and other physical side effects such as itching, irritation, stomach problems. You're not supposed to get it near your ears, nose, or mouth, and you must wash your hands thoroughly after using it in the correct manner. All you have to do is google monistat 7 side effects. 

I can't believe how many people are ready to jump on this bandwagon based on one person's post about the success of her friend without checking out the facts. This isn't a type of conditioner; it is a drug made for a specific purpose with specific directions on its use. At the very least, do your research before you try it.

For me, the extra 1/4-1/2 inch isn't worth it. I'll continue my journey doing it the old fashioned way--wash, condition, moisturize, protect ends.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Aug 29, 2005)

WWWWWHHHHAAAATTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie (Aug 29, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> _Okay, I'm going to add my two new shinny pennies on this one........this is NOT a good idea!!!!!!  Monistat 7 contains Miconazole Nitrate which can cause drug interactions and serious adverse reactions if used for anything other than it's intened purpose (External Anti-Fungal).  Although it is an FDA approved OTC product, it's still a DRUG and mixing it with other components, such as hair pomade/grease can change the chemical compound and do harm to the scalp/skin.
> _



This product in not meant for long term use. Just a few days. You run the risk of causing yourself serious health problems by doing things like this.  Nearly anything can be lethal in a large enough dose or prolonged use.


----------



## sugaplum (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for posting this.   Please update us on your results california?  I'd love to know.


----------



## imstush (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't even read all the threads on this cause IMLMMFAO!!! The lengths we go through to grow some damn hair.


----------



## kombov_dymond (Aug 29, 2005)

I ain't knocking anybody's hustle.  If Cali or whomever else breaks up in here with the bomb comparison shots..ain't no telling what Im'ma do.  I'm gonna sit easy and wait on the pics....

I know I ain't the only one either.  :wink2:


----------



## diamoness (Aug 29, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> TOTALLY AGREE!!!
> 
> Isn't Monistat inserted into the vagina?  From a scientific point of view, the vagina is a much more delicate environment than the scalp.  Stuff we wouldn't dream of putting inside our vagina, we have no problem slapping on our scalp, caustic stuff like lye/nolye relaxers, MTG, chemical ladden hair and scalp potions, Surge etc.  I would think if it is safe for the vagina, it is probably safe for the scalp.
> 
> People are taking tons of vitamins and MSM.  When taken in mega doses, vitamins are like drugs.  Do we really know what are the long term side effects of taking these products in mega doses?  Answer is:NO!!!



I agree with you ladies!!!


----------



## miracle (Aug 29, 2005)

kammie said:
			
		

> Those of you planning on doing this really should look up the side effects of this drug. There are possible drug interactions, allergic reactions, and other physical side effects such as itching, irritation, stomach problems. You're not supposed to get it near your ears, nose, or mouth, and you must wash your hands thoroughly after using it in the correct manner. All you have to do is google monistat 7 side effects.
> 
> I can't believe how many people are ready to jump on this bandwagon based on one person's post about the success of her friend without checking out the facts. *This isn't a type of conditioner; it is a drug made for a specific purpose with specific directions on its use. At the very least, do your research before you try it.*
> 
> For me, the extra 1/4-1/2 inch isn't worth it. I'll continue my journey doing it the old fashioned way--wash, condition, moisturize, protect ends.




_Absolutely!!!!  That's what I was trying to convey, also.  Because this stuff is OTC and cheap, it doesn't necessarily come across as harmful, but there are still clear warnings on the box and on the insert.  There's a set direction for using this cream for specific purposes.  And any type of medicine, vitamin, herbal, etc., just isn't meant to be used all "willy nilly".  So, for the ladies that are going to use it on their scalps, PLEASE do some research first.  Research the adverse reactions/side effects and the grease/oil that you plan on mixing it with to make sure that the ingredients are compatible.  If you're seeing a dermatologist, let him/her know what you plan on doing and get their opinion first.  It's better to consult them at the start than to use it and end up with a problem and have to consult them to correct it.  Or ask the pharmacist.  That's what they're there for.  Better to be safe than sorry, ladies!!!!   _


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Aug 29, 2005)

Okay, I have not read this thread,only the title, but one thing I want to say is I hope you ladies don't fall for this one. You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Aug 29, 2005)

imstush said:
			
		

> I can't even read all the threads on this cause IMLMMFAO!!! The lengths we go through to grow some damn hair.



I know right??? Just a while ago it was antifungal stuff for horses, now it is antifungal stuff for your coochie.


----------



## ClassicChic (Aug 29, 2005)

This is not to mock anyone.....but are we as women, Black women, willing to try anything for hair?


----------



## Spidergul (Aug 29, 2005)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> I know right??? Just a while ago it was antifungal stuff for horses, now it is antifungal stuff for your coochie.


----------



## Spidergul (Aug 29, 2005)

Cherokee said:
			
		

> This is not to mock anyone.....but are we as women, Black women, willing to try anything for hair?



I must admit-before I joined this board I never had as many hair products as I do now.  I have kicked the pj's-too much money being spent on useless items.
I am going back to what I know and to tell you the truth my hair was thicker then than it is now.  So I say to all whatever floats you boat or grows your hair,
Good luck.


----------



## miracle (Aug 29, 2005)

Cherokee said:
			
		

> This is not to mock anyone.....*but are we as women, Black women, willing to try anything for hair?*




_I'm not trying to mock anyone either, but I've been seriously pondering that same question ever since this thread came up.  I've even been talking about it with my friends & family (and a few MD's), because I just can't wrap my mind around this one.     But, I think the reality is yes, there are people (not necessarily just Black women or women period), that will be willing to try anything to grow hair.  And, to me, it's scary.  I don't know, but to be totally honest, I think there are way to many vanity issues among us women as a whole.  So then I have to ask myself if it's even an individual issue to acheive a certain length of hair, or a societal issue for placing so much stock in those that do?  
I also feel that we (general; and including myself, a former PJ) are trying too hard to rush or "speed up" nature.  Our bodies are very intriquite vessels that are both strong and delicate at the same time.  And some of the things that we are putting into, on and around them in the effort to "hurry up" a certain process, may prove to be a henderance.  Everything in nature is going to happen in it's own time.  The problem is that some of us aren't patient enough.  Everything has to be quick and fast.  We must see immediate results with something or we aren't satisfied and then move on to the next "miracle" product.  We can't trick nature. (Not for long, anyway.)  But, we can definitely aide it by taking the best possible care of ourselves, inside and out.  IMO, that in and of itself is the "miracle".  There isn't a thing wrong with wanting to look good and feel good about ourselves and enhancing the hair/skin that we already have, but patience is a big part of that.

Just my two pennies._


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 29, 2005)

Heh Miracle:  Some good points you made..I would add to that and say that it is also a "time " issue for manysince the majority of us on this board were held captive to a variety of "myths" about our hair quality, care and potential. Those of us who have little daughters, will have daughters with waistlength hair because these little girls will have up to eighteen years to reap the benefit of reasonable methods of growing long hair.  Many of these little girls' mothers and grandmothers do not have eighteen years to get to waistlength and still be young enough to enjoy it and feel that they have achieved the pinnacle of their own long hair dream.  So patience as the byword just adds to the frustration of many.  If you are 20 then 5 years is nothing.  But if you are over 35>40>50> the crunch is on because you are not in the time frame of maximum thickness, length and texture potential because hormones start to mess with that.  Genetics really do start to kick butt. I know my mom and aunties all have thinning hair issues. Seems to run in the family for all the women. So for some, it is now or never, right or wrong, rational or not. ITA that people should look before they leap though and research and access all of the correct info they can before they live to have regrets. Bonjour


----------



## ChocoKitty (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks for posting California. 
Essentially, what I'm understanding is that this stuff blocks DHT? The stuff that causes hairloss in males and females. 

Due the things posted in this thread--I have a few things to ponder about....


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 29, 2005)

That is yet to be determined, Chocokitty. The information I found relates specifically to ketoconazole blocking DHT. Since I have very BALD women in my family, I am always on the lookout for products that might help my mother, my grandmother and I. For them though it's too late. They are both bald with shiny scalps, completely dead follicles. It's not a laughing matter to me, as I am sure that is not to many on this board. My mother was getting cortisone injections for a while, it helped but she just stopped. Her self-esteem is REALLY effected by this. She wears wigs, she's a beautiful woman, but my Mom is so self-conscious. The only reason I contributed to this thread was to address the POSSIBILITY that drugs in the same family MIGHT behave in the same manner. They might not. I say, with anything, talk to your physician/dermatologist if you have scalp issues. I wasn't advocating it, but I will say that I am a researcher at heart. I check for myself and draw my own conclusions. I suggest you do the same for your own peace of mind and health. 

I guess that everyone is here for essentially the same reasons...to grow long hair? That was my primary reason for joining 2 years ago. But in two years I have become more aware of my thinning hair and realize that my primary focus is *keeping* my hair. Everyone is not here to grow hair fast. Everyone is not here to have hair growing down their back. There are women like me in the background who are not jumping on bandwagons but hungry for information. The consensus seems to be that I am a fool for trying some things. I very well may be, but there is a diplomatic way to say everything. I say find out for yourself, speak to your physicians and do you, you know?



			
				ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say thanks for posting California.
> Essentially, what I'm understanding is that this stuff blocks DHT? The stuff that causes hairloss in males and females.
> 
> Due the things posted in this thread--I have a few things to ponder about....


----------



## angellazette (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll pass, good luck to those who try it!


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, I have OFFICIALLY heard it ALL!! I will pass on this one but good luck with anyone who's trying.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Aug 29, 2005)

SpicedTee said:
			
		

> I guess that everyone is here for essentially the same reasons...to grow long hair? That was my primary reason for joining 2 years ago. But in two years I have become more aware of my thinning hair and realize that my primary focus is *keeping* my hair. Everyone is not here to grow hair fast. Everyone is not here to have hair growing down their back. There are women like me in the background who are not jumping on bandwagons but hungry for information. The consensus seems to be that I am a fool for trying some things. I very well may be, but there is a diplomatic way to say everything. I say find out for yourself, speak to your physicians and do you, you know?


 
Thank you for your response SpicedTee.  I totally understand and agree with you. I currently use MTG and am very happy with my results. 
Just like you--I'm here gathering information for knowledge's sake... That's what I thought this board was all about... A community that shared, gathered and discussed information. I understand EVERYONE is entitled to their opinion...but I sometimes feel a line should be drawn with some of the "commentary". If you don't like an idea or don't want to use something leave it at that...   

*hops off of soapbox*

Best wishes to those of you who plan to use this method.


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Aug 29, 2005)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> Thank you for your response SpicedTee.  I totally understand and agree with you. I currently use MTG and am very happy with my results.
> Just like you--I'm here gathering information for knowledge's sake... That's what I thought this board was all about... A community that shared, gathered and discussed information. I understand EVERYONE is entitled to their opinion...but I sometimes feel a line should be drawn with some of the "commentary". If you don't like an idea or don't want to use something leave it at that...
> 
> *hops off of soapbox*
> ...


ITA, IF IM NOT INTERESTED IN A PRODUCT I WOULD JUST SAY SO AND MOVE ON  OR NOT EVEN RESPOND. WHY ARGUE ABOUT A PRODUCT IM  NOT INTERESTED IN ANYWAY? IM SURE AFTER AWHILE THE PERSON(S) WOULD SHOW PICTURES OR TELL THEIR RESULTS. IM KIND OF SCURRRED TO EVER GIVE RECOMMENDATIONS ON THIS BOARD.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Aug 29, 2005)

foxybrownsugar said:
			
		

> ITA, IF IM NOT INTERESTED IN A PRODUCT I WOULD JUST SAY SO AND MOVE ON  OR NOT EVEN RESPOND. WHY ARGUE ABOUT A PRODUCT IM  NOT INTERESTED IN ANYWAY? IM SURE AFTER AWHILE THE PERSON(S) WOULD SHOW PICTURES OR TELL THEIR RESULTS. IM KIND OF SCURRRED TO EVER GIVE RECOMMENDATIONS ON THIS BOARD.



_*Yeah I feel you on that one. I pretty much keep my mouth shut unless I have a question.*_


----------



## Sweet C (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, this is the type of post that needs a serious disclaimer.  Y'all got a sister over here choking on her milkshake!!!  Anyways, I just have a question for Cali. Did these women have relaxers or were they natural?


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Aug 29, 2005)

This is toooo funny whether it works or not.  

People are skeptical then an anonymous person in cyberspace tells them they're a Dr. and now they ain't anymore?  Pure comedy.

And Catsuga, why in the hell people care about growing hair in jail?

Man I bought into MTG (which works by the way  ) but dang, I'm off to get a crayon to draw my line at this one


----------



## lovechic (Aug 29, 2005)

foxybrownsugar said:
			
		

> * WHY ARGUE ABOUT A PRODUCT IM  NOT INTERESTED IN ANYWAY? IM SURE AFTER AWHILE THE PERSON(S) WOULD SHOW PICTURES OR TELL THEIR RESULTS. IM KIND OF SCURRRED TO EVER GIVE RECOMMENDATIONS ON THIS BOARD.*


* I Agree with ya, Girl!*


----------



## Cinnabuns (Aug 29, 2005)

sugaplum said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this.   Please update us on your results california?  I'd love to know.



Me too, please post.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 29, 2005)

This post has to have some kind of record for the most replies in a day! 
First off, Good luck and Happy hair growing to all that are trying this.  

Personally, I'm not going to try this because I'm trying to reduce SLS, parabens, etc. to be as natural as possible.  I don't use too many OTC drugs or preparations to begin with so I'm passing on this one (not using MTG either).  I figure there's enough stuff in products specifically for our hair that we're learning is harmful that I'm not taking a chance.  

But hey, apple cider vinegar cures the same thing Monistat does, so maybe I'm getting some residual Monistat magic with my ACV rinse!!


----------



## diamoness (Aug 29, 2005)

I dont see what the big deal is.  Its not THAT serious.  This is a board where we are supposed to be able to share the information or methods we aquire (whether it be from strangers, cousins, medical doctors, the girls next door, or a beautician) about hair.  Some may want to try them.  Some may not.  So what?


----------



## patient1 (Aug 29, 2005)

@mahalie and spiced tee:

thank you for sharing your views. i've always looked at this issue (the miracle product quest) from my OWN perspective not thinking that there was a wider spectrum. hair growth has never been as much of an issue so i shave my  head and regrow at will. 

i appreciate you giving me a different perspective where patience may NOT be a virtue at all. if i had similar concerns i'd be willing to try most anything as well.

P1


----------



## patient1 (Aug 29, 2005)

One more thing to all,

I've always enjoyed this board because this was a place where we collected as women with a hair focus regardless of texture, natural or relaxed, etc. I have another beloved website where i, as a woman with natural hair, go to convene with others. but i tire of the politics of hair and the exclusion of other women who are, hair aside, my sistren.

I found this site a bit less judgemental and there was a place for all. So despite the fact that this is my second home, it felt very cozy and comforting.

I truly hope that you all can continue in the spirit that makes for such a varied spectrum. This is who we REALLY are: women of color with varying lengths, textures, hair color making very DIFFERENT choices about what we do with whats on top of our heads. What could be more beautiful? I wouldn't deny someone a perm, texturizer, or a tube of monistat even though those things are not for me. And I also wouldn't belittle my sistren.

P1


----------



## Koffie (Aug 29, 2005)

diamoness said:
			
		

> I dont see what the big deal is.  Its not THAT serious.  This is a board where we are supposed to be able to share the information or methods we aquire (whether it be from strangers, cousins, medical doctors, the girls next door, or a beautician) about hair.  Some may want to try them.  Some may not.  So what?



ITA

I don't think it is anything wrong w/ sharing the info, but some of the ladies on this thread and threads that I have been on about Lenzi's request, just want to look out for other board members. Nothing more, nothing less. I'm sure we wouldn't want each other coming back talking about how something made half the forum members go bald.

Trust me, I was "the one in the hot seat" when folks was having debates with about the legitamacy of the Lenzi's request. Some folks apologized, I forgave them, and then shook it off. Like you said "it's not THAT serious" right?

I wasn't knocking it (Monistat), but like I said before, I like to joke when the situation presents itself, but I see I can't get to common on here anymore.


----------



## Almondjoy (Aug 29, 2005)

For the person who stated that they would not come to me this is fine.  Don't come to me.  This still does not negate the fact that I've had years of training and experience.  

You can not think of monistat as just vaginal cream.  It is used for a variety of skin conditions and often for extensive periods of time.  I am quite certain that there are no double-blind placebo controlled long-term studies on its use but I also know that there are no studies on the long-term affects of relaxers.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Aug 29, 2005)

patient1 said:
			
		

> One more thing to all,
> 
> I've always enjoyed this board because this was a place where we collected as women with a hair focus regardless of texture, natural or relaxed, etc. I have another beloved website where i, as a woman with natural hair, go to convene with others. but i tire of the politics of hair and the exclusion of other women who are, hair aside, my sistren.
> 
> ...




Very well put Patient1, I love your post.


----------



## lovechic (Aug 30, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> I am sorry if I offended you on your thread.
> 
> I wasn't knocking it at all; I am just a joke-ster by nature.
> 
> ...


 *We Know you were just being silly, girl! It's allgood!*


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah Koffie, I knew that you were joking, I was laughing at the Summer's Eve joke myself. For the record, I wasn't offended by posts in this thread. We are here to hash these things out amongst one another, and it is healthy for us to talk about the good and the bad of any of the things we may try in this quest for hair. And humor is always appreciated!


----------



## ravensunshine (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow, this is really interesting. Jewell Zinic oxide is a good natural deoderant though. Seriously just buy a tube of diaper rash cream and rub it in the effect willlast for days after several initial applications.
Back to the Monostat, hmm can you use this with the sulfur based MTG? Or would the two combined be a negative thing?


----------



## ravensunshine (Aug 30, 2005)

California, and All Ladies of this Board,
There are plenty of us here who appreciate your insight. I am here to learn how to take care of my hair and what works for others and what doesn't. I know a little about pharmacology and understand that Docs suggest off label uses for all kinds of meds. I think its just the packaging that scares people since it reads use in the HaHa then people tend to think that's all they can use it for. Packaging and name brands are there to entice us to buy their product. And, the packaging while it helps us know what to use the product for, fail to tell us other uses for the same product. Hence, we will buy to or three items sold under different name brands but have the same active ingredients. So we help them (the manufacturer) get richer. I have a persistant fungus rash on my thigh (too much info I know) that I use a prescribbed anti fungal cream to treat. I didn't think about Monostat until this thread- and guess what? It has the same active ingredient! The money I could have saved! I could just buy an inexpensive over the counter HaHa cream to do the same thing. 

As for hair loss, excess DHT can cause hair loss in men and in some women- as luck would have it I happen to be one of them. So, should I return to the Doc and let him prescribe me clotrinazole (or the like) or just buy the Monostat and save big money? 

I have really enjoyed exchanging information with everyone, and look forward each evening to laughing and learning with each of you.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Aug 30, 2005)

lovechic said:
			
		

> *We Know you were just being silly, girl! It's allgood!*


 
 Koffie! You had me chuckling too.


----------



## Koffie (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks guys 

Just wanted to remain peaceful amongst you all and make sure I hadn't hurt any feelings.


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 30, 2005)

I went to Rite-Aid last night and was laughing and shaking my head at the same time. You are right, Ravensunshine, Miconazole was on 3 or 4 different aisles, with different packaging for different uses. It was in Monistat on the feminine products aisle, it was in some jock itch stuff somewhere else, it was in the firstaid aisle for ringworm. All different packaging all same stuff. Interestingly enough, why should one spend $15.99 on Monistat, when on the first aid aisle there is straight 2% miconazole nitrate cream--but says "cures athletes foot"? 

Also, I take a multitude of vitamins and other supplements, none of which is FDA-approved for certain usage. The FDA is not the say-all-end-all for the efficacy of drugs, they approved Vioxx and look what's happening now. Anyway, I am not a doctor or a pharmacist. I'm just a crazy lady with internet access! I wanted to see if there was any "science" behind these claims and it led ME---please read ME, ME, ME, and only ME--to this conclusion: some members of the imadizole family of drugs treat various anti-fungal infections and are also anti-androgenetic--->>anti-androgen products block DHT in the hair follicle, where male and female pattern baldness starts--->>miconazole, clotrimazole, and ketoconozole increase the diameter of the hair shaft thus increasing the diameter of the hair strand--->>since I already have active scalp flora for which I am using Nizoral, I don't see miconazole or clotrimazole cream hurting me. 

Everything I have found out is not my own imagination, and I am not even the one who started the thread. Anyone can go to www.pubmed.com, type any of these ingredients in the search field, and FIND OUT FOR YOURSELF. The same studies that led me to the same conclusion. It may not lead YOU there, and that is okay, and I won't call anyone (or even silently think to myself) a "desperate-Black-woman-trying-to-grow-hair" for the MULTITUDES of other products that people jump on (but that's another thread that we may be waiting on). Go to any forum discussing hair loss and the same information is right there. I have been a member here for what, 2 years...Lord knows I don't say much and there is a reason for that. I advocate one thing, and one thing only, that is KNOW FOR YOURSELF.

ETA: It's bananas! I was thinking, can we move away from calling this "Monistat for the hair"? Because really, although the OP was talking about Monistat, we have since found that the active ingredient of miconazole nitrate, which is just an anti-fungal agent, is in a bunch of other products too. So maybe we need to talk about if ANTI-FUNGALS aid in hair growth (like...um...MTG) and see if maybe we are on to something. What do you all think?



			
				ravensunshine said:
			
		

> I know a little about pharmacology and understand that Docs suggest off label uses for all kinds of meds. I think its just the packaging that scares people since it reads use in the HaHa then people tend to think that's all they can use it for. Packaging and name brands are there to entice us to buy their product. And, the packaging while it helps us know what to use the product for, fail to tell us other uses for the same product. Hence, we will buy to or three items sold under different name brands but have the same active ingredients. So we help them (the manufacturer) get richer.


----------



## Koffie (Aug 30, 2005)

SpicedTee said:
			
		

> I went to Rite-Aid last night and was laughing and shaking my head at the same time. You are right, Ravensunshine, Miconazole was on 3 or 4 different aisles, with different packaging for different uses. It was in Monistat on the feminine products aisle, it was in some jock itch stuff somewhere else, it was in the firstaid aisle for ringworm. All different packaging all same stuff. *Interestingly enough, why should one spend $15.99 on Monistat, when on the first aid aisle there is straight 2% miconazole nitrate cream--but says "cures athletes foot"?
> 
> Also, I take a multitude of vitamins and other supplements, none of which is FDA-approved for certain usage. The FDA is not the say-all-end-all for the efficacy of drugs, they approved Vioxx and look what's happening now.* Anyway, I am not a doctor or a pharmacist. I'm just a crazy lady with internet access! I wanted to see if there was any "science" behind these claims and it led ME---please read ME, ME, ME, and only ME--to this conclusion: some members of the imadizole family of drugs treat various anti-fungal infections and are also anti-androgenetic--->>anti-androgen products block DHT in the hair follicle, where male and female pattern baldness starts--->>miconazole, clotrimazole, and ketoconozole increase the diameter of the hair shaft thus increasing the diameter of the hair strand--->>since I already have active scalp flora for which I am using Nizoral, I don't see miconazole or clotrimazole cream hurting me.
> 
> ...




PREACH, PREACH, AND PREACH!!!!!


----------



## lisajames96 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the link Spiced Tee!
yeah, I think it was the whole Monistat moniker(sp?) on the title that had me going whaaa?...but I checked for myself when I got home and our doc had perscribed the same ingredient for my daughters head, and said it was okay if I only washed it every 2-3 days if I couldn't wash everyday. She is almost 3. I know I have product built up on my head for longer than that.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Aug 30, 2005)

Amen and Amen, SpicedTee!!!


----------



## Koffie (Aug 30, 2005)

SpicedTee said:
			
		

> ETA: It's bananas! I was thinking, can we move away from calling this "Monistat for the hair"? Because really, although the OP was talking about Monistat, we have since found that the active ingredient of miconazole nitrate, which is just an anti-fungal agent, is in a bunch of other products too. So maybe we need to talk about if ANTI-FUNGALS aid in hair growth (like...um...MTG) and see if maybe we are on to something. What do you all think?



ITA, 
Maybe we could mix this stuff up with some petroleum jelly, add Blue1 and Green6 for the color, mix it with a little frangrance, and we've got something like:_*LHCF Super Grow.*_ :scratchch

ETA: I betta get some royalties if in the event that this goes down.


----------



## simplycee (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Spiced Tee for sharing your research.  I appreciate learning something new.  I always do my own research as well before I decide if I want try something on my already sensitive skin and scalp. I'm interested to hear feedback from those of you who try it.


----------



## angellazette (Aug 30, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Coconut oil is GRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT!!!  Blosssssssssssom you HAVE to buy something!  Welfare should cover the cost of coconut oil with all it's benefits both internal and external.




Yes it is!!


----------



## junipertree (Aug 30, 2005)

I had to post in here because as silly as it sounds (using monistat on your scalp)...it's not too far fetched to me. It reminded me of the time my dermatologist perscribed Metronidazole for a slight case of rosacea on my face. Being the nerd that I am I researched this drug...guess what it's used for? Bacterial Vaginosis!!! OKKKAAYYY?? 
So, I am not saying I would try the Monistat hair regime but don't get caught up in the manufacturers marketed use.There are multiple uses for various drugs, Miconazole nitrate is no different.


----------



## tweezer6 (Aug 30, 2005)

If someone has mentioned this already, I apologize. But I remember a lady on Oprah, who was getting all types of compliments on her complexion, saying that she used vaginal cream on her face???


----------



## tweezer6 (Aug 30, 2005)

[/QUOTE]So maybe we need to talk about if ANTI-FUNGALS aid in hair growth (like...um...MTG) and see if maybe we are on to something. What do you all think?[/QUOTE]



Thanks for sharing this info SpicedTee! I think I'm gonna look into this ANTI-Fungal thing some more... That's what I love most about this board. People who learn and share.


----------



## ClassicChic (Aug 30, 2005)

tweezer6 said:
			
		

> If someone has mentioned this already, I apologize. But I remember a lady on Oprah, who was getting all types of compliments on her complexion, saying that she used vaginal cream on her face???


 
Interesting................this my run Noxema and Oxy10 right outta business.


----------



## DragonPearl (Aug 30, 2005)

tweezer6 said:
			
		

> If someone has mentioned this already, I apologize. But I remember a lady on Oprah, who was getting all types of compliments on her complexion, saying that she used vaginal cream on her face???


 
And many models, celebrities and makeup artist have been using Preparation H for years to shrink up puffy eyes or bags under the eyes.


----------



## vaqtea (Aug 30, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> And many models, celebrities and makeup artist have been using Preparation H for years to shrink up puffy eyes or bags under the eyes.



My gay co-workers swear by it!


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Aug 30, 2005)

Also for the person who said that they saw someone on Oprah using Monistat for their face because of skin problems, if you look in the new Vibe Vixen magazine, there is a woman whose mother and her swears by using this form of cream to remove lines and wrinkles and have a smoother complexion overall. It seems like a homemade remedy.   I really don't think there is any harm in using Monistat on your scalp, face or anywhere else because it is a fungus cream and is used to treat irritated skin.  I am really tempted to try this but I am pregnant and is a little iffy on doing that.
Although I think it may be alright considering that is the only fungus cream pregnant woman are allowed to use when they have a yeast infection.


----------



## nita4 (Aug 30, 2005)

I saw that show.  The lady on Oprah worked for a dermatologist who told her to use a vaginal cream on her face because she was concerned about her extremely dry skin.  He told her it was the best thing for dry skin. If you can put in on your face, I doubt that it would bother your scalp.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 30, 2005)

pretty-girl#1 said:
			
		

> QUESTION???? LIKE, WHO WAS THE GENIUS WHO DECIDED TO PUT THEIR YEAST INFECTION MEDICATION IN THEIR HAIR? LIKE WHAT WAS SHE THINKING  ? ?I'm not knocking it, but DAMN, What da hell will my boyfriend think if he knew where all this new growth was coming from? O.K. LADIES, SO WHAT'S NEXT PREPARATION H TO SEAL THE ENDS  ? I do want me some long hair, but I refuse to put "Noonie" medication on my hair! That just isn't right! I'd rather leave it there for someone who really needed it!




Actually, the urban legend is that this "fad" started in the prison system--girls/women started this in jail...
That's something to think about.....


----------



## miracle (Aug 30, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Jessy55
> *And many models, celebrities and makeup artist have been using Preparation H for years to shrink up puffy eyes or bags under the eyes. *






			
				vaqtea said:
			
		

> My gay co-workers swear by it!



_I remember that from "Miss Congeniality."     And, spraying hairspray on your bottom to keep your bathing suit from riding up.  _


----------



## carmend (Aug 30, 2005)

There are people who think that even PAYING for membership on a site like this whose main purpose is to talk about hair 24/7 is extreme and uncalled for.  So I think everyone should probably keep in mind that people come in VERY different flavors and try not to be so judgmental about others personal choices.  B/c TRUST ME I have been called crazy several times by relatives and friends for even joining a site like this and for spending so much time on my hair.  And Im sure many of you have too. 

Thank Yout to whoever started this thread in an attempt to provide information.


----------



## Koffie (Aug 30, 2005)

Janet' said:
			
		

> Actually, the urban legend is that this "fad" started in the prison system--girls/women started this in jail...
> That's something to think about.....


I've just been informed that the Monistat was used in the "pen" for women wanting to smooth out their new growth, 'cause they can't get perms in jail.
Somebody whose been on lock told me this.


----------



## DragonPearl (Aug 30, 2005)

carmend said:
			
		

> There are people who think that even PAYING for membership on a site like this whose main purpose is to talk about hair 24/7 is extreme and uncalled for. So I think everyone should probably keep in mind that people come in VERY different flavors and try not to be so judgmental about others personal choices. B/c TRUST ME I have been called crazy several times by relatives and friends for even joining a site like this and for spending so much time on my hair. And Im sure many of you have too.
> 
> Thank Yout to whoever started this thread in an attempt to provide information.


Girl, I don't tell nobody I know about that site. They'll think I am a nut head.  

I don't wear plastic baggies on my head, because I am afraid if the bun cover should fall out while I am at work or school, how am I going to explain the baggy to a mostly Asian and Caucasian crowd, without making black women look stupid?


----------



## beyondcute (Aug 30, 2005)

Okay since the main ingredient is used in medicines for male pattern hair loss drugs then why not get some of those instead? They are meant for it and I think it would be safer... Just to make my case I want to use the chemical carbon for an example. In one form its a beautiful diamond; in another crude form its a lump of coal but its still carbon. Just because its the same chemical compound doesnt mean it the same thing. I encourage all who are having problems with hair loss to see a dermatologist first. If you have a fungal condition on your scalp they can prescribe you shampoo for it. Certain medications are meant for certain uses. I really hope you all take your health more seriously than hair and see a doctor (a real one that can actually give you a physical examination instead of an internet post). I wish you all the best!


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Aug 30, 2005)

The idea of what's considered "desperate" is relative.  There are some who say that applying chemicals that are capable of causing blindness if gets in the eye, or burns if gets on the skin to be desperate acts of self-hatred in order to have "straight hair".  I'm gonna do me as far as my relaxers, and not knock others for choosing to do the monistat hair cream.


----------



## MzTami (Aug 30, 2005)

An_Original_Copy said:
			
		

> The idea of what's considered "desperate" is relative.  There are some who say that applying chemicals that are capable of causing blindness if gets in the eye, or burns if gets on the skin to be desperate acts of self-hatred in order to have "straight hair".  I'm gonna do me as far as my relaxers, and not knock others for choosing to do the monistat hair cream.




That's right, let's not knock others. To each its own. "I can talk about my mama but you can't talk about my mama!"


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 30, 2005)

Good idea, talk to your doctor. The main ingredient is not used in medicines for male pattern baldness. Yet. But there are studies that show that the ingredients of which I speak of block DHT which contributes to hair loss in men and women. And I think that I have said that people should consult their physicans before trying anything. 





			
				beyondcute said:
			
		

> Okay since the main ingredient is used in medicines for male pattern hair loss drugs then why not get some of those instead? They are meant for it and I think it would be safer... Just to make my case I want to use the chemical carbon for an example. In one form its a beautiful diamond; in another crude form its a lump of coal but its still carbon. Just because its the same chemical compound doesnt mean it the same thing. I encourage all who are having problems with hair loss to see a dermatologist first. If you have a fungal condition on your scalp they can prescribe you shampoo for it. Certain medications are meant for certain uses. I really hope you all take your health more seriously than hair and see a doctor (a real one that can actually give you a physical examination instead of an internet post). I wish you all the best!


----------



## MzTami (Aug 31, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Girl, I don't tell nobody I know about that site. They'll think I am a nut head.
> 
> I don't wear plastic baggies on my head, because I am afraid if the bun cover should fall out while I am at work or school, how am I going to explain the baggy to a mostly Asian and Caucasian crowd, without making black women look stupid?





*picking up bun cover and see a baggy sandwich bag on head..."anybody want a sandwich?" lol!

BTW I'm on the 3 month baggie challenge


----------



## Tene (Aug 31, 2005)

I wouldn't trust that at all.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 31, 2005)

From the time I started my hairgrowing challenge in 2003 until now, I've never heard anything so "extreme"... however, SpicedTee, you raise some valid points. California, don't feel reluctant to post... even if one person is helped, then it was well worth it.


----------



## MeechUK (Aug 31, 2005)

In the UK, Canestan would be the equivalent to Monistat 7.  Many mothers use Sulphur and Zinc cream for nappy rash, which some use on their scalp.  I think that if this cream really works it is because your scalp has a fungal infection!  Therefore this cream creates a sterile environment which is favourable to growth.  

Personally I would not use this type of cream on my scalp, because its ingredients contain steroids and anti-inflammatories and whatever you use on your scalp goes onto your hair.  Sulphur creates the same environment and can be used all over the body, whereas this cream is for specific areas! 

I wish any ladies luck, if they decide to try this cream.  It would be interesting to hear any comments on its use in haircare.

MeechUK


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 31, 2005)

You are right AJD, I think it can be extreme too depending on the motivations of the user. If this is another thing to add to the arsenal because people think there's a line to get on the bandwagon, then no, it is not a good idea. I hope that people can separate the intent of my postings, which was not to suggest that anyone should use any of this out of desperation for "growing hair". I hope that I was tailoring my responses to address specific problems--thinning and bald spots, alopecia, female pattern baldness, etc. And if one has these issues and is motivated, they should consult their dermatologist or what-have-you. If anyone is interested in using any drug, topically or internally, they should speak to their doctor. Post after post, I urge, talk to your doctor. That said, I will bow out of this thread. I have said all that I can fathom on the matter, and people have a right to choose what works for them and what does not. My intent was not to "prescribe" people medication, nor be a "psuedo-scientist" and try to really convince anyone of anything, just to show that everything people hear is not far-fetched. People on the hair loss boards have been talking about this for years. I tried to move this from a "Monistat" thing to an "anti-fungal" thing, but I still get the impression that people feel like I'm advocating doing a hot-oil treatment with Gyne-Lotrimin or something! I'm thinking that my goals may not be well-suited for the atmosphere here. Thanks again, AJD, for your insight. 



			
				AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> From the time I started my hairgrowing challenge in 2003 until now, I've never heard anything so "extreme"... however, SpicedTee, you raise some valid points. California, don't feel reluctant to post... even if one person is helped, then it was well worth it.


----------



## Pookie25 (Sep 2, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> _I know folks are going to do whatever they want with their heads anyway, but I'd strongly urge talking to a physician or pharmacist before concocting this "experiment" to make sure that you're not taking any medicines, vitamins or herbs than can negatively interact with the Miconazole Nitrate. _



Can you imagine how crazy the physician would look at you if you told him if it was o.k. to rub monistat 7 on your scalp to make it grow.  He probably would write you a prescription for Prozac.


----------



## Pookie25 (Sep 2, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> Like I told that girl who had no edges she neeeed some Monistat mixed with MTG and a dose of MSM.



Funny! Funny! Funny!   

I had a bad week yall, and thanks to this thread I am laughing harder then I laughed in a long time.

But anyway, California, I will be trying this with you.   Monistat is not that strong of a medicine to harm anyone. Despite what someone had said.  It can't be strong, Imagine how it would feel on our coochie to have strong chemicals there.  The only thing monistat does is kill overgrowth of normal bacteria in our coochie.  Yeast.  Big deal.  

The best thing that I like about this site is that we have home chemist that are willing to experiment and report what they do to their hair with results to help people who long to have long hair. Like me.  And one of these days we are going to find a regimen/product/ for long hair that works.


----------



## miracle (Sep 2, 2005)

Pookie25 said:
			
		

> *Can you imagine how crazy the physician would look at you if you told him if it was o.k. to rub monistat 7 on your scalp to make it grow. * He probably would write you a prescription for Prozac.



_I'm thinking that it probably wouldn't be any crazier than he/she'd look at you if you proceeded without checking and ended up with a problem. _


----------



## Lovelylocs (Sep 3, 2005)

Shoulder length to waist length in one year is a lot of growth on anyone. California, about how many inches/feet of growth would u estimate that this was for ur friend?


----------



## Lovelylocs (Sep 3, 2005)

nita4 said:
			
		

> I saw that show.  The lady on Oprah worked for a dermatologist who told her to use a vaginal cream on her face because she was concerned about her extremely dry skin.  He told her it was the best thing for dry skin. If you can put in on your face, I doubt that it would bother your scalp.



Really? On the skin? I may try this. I hate dry skin!


----------



## ajargon02 (Sep 3, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> _Okay, I'm going to add my two new shinny pennies on this one........this is NOT a good idea!!!!!! Monistat 7 contains Miconazole Nitrate which can cause drug interactions and serious adverse reactions if used for anything other than it's intened purpose (External Anti-Fungal). Although it is an FDA approved OTC product, it's still a DRUG and mixing it with other components, such as hair pomade/grease can change the chemical compound and do harm to the scalp/skin. _
> 
> _Nizoral Shampoo contains a similar anti-fungal to treat dandruff, but of course, it's washed out. This stuff is not meant to "sit" on the scalp._
> 
> _I know folks are going to do whatever they want with their heads anyway, but I'd strongly urge talking to a physician or pharmacist before concocting this "experiment" to make sure that you're not taking any medicines, vitamins or herbs than can negatively interact with the Miconazole Nitrate. _


 
NOW THIS IS EXCELLENT ADVICE, MIXED W/ GOOD OLE' COMMON SENSE!


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 6, 2005)

California, thanks for starting this thread! Some of you have shared some very thought provoking info and I really appreciate that. I'm a pretty open-minded person and love thinking outside of the box and learning from all. Presently, I don't have a fungal problem w/ my scalp, but will keep this in mind, just in case. I know someone who is losing his hair and this may be helpful for him. I'll pass it on and let him decide for himself.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 6, 2005)

ravensunshine said:
			
		

> California, and All Ladies of this Board,
> There are plenty of us here who appreciate your insight. I am here to learn how to take care of my hair and what works for others and what doesn't. I know a little about pharmacology and understand that Docs suggest off label uses for all kinds of meds. I think its just the packaging that scares people since it reads use in the HaHa then people tend to think that's all they can use it for. *Packaging and name brands are there to entice us to buy their product. And, the packaging while it helps us know what to use the product for, fail to tell us other uses for the same product. Hence, we will buy to or three items sold under different name brands but have the same active ingredients.* So we help them (the manufacturer) get richer. I have a persistant fungus rash on my thigh (too much info I know) that I use a prescribbed anti fungal cream to treat. I didn't think about Monostat until this thread- and guess what? It has the same active ingredient! The money I could have saved! I could just buy an inexpensive over the counter HaHa cream to do the same thing.
> 
> As for hair loss, excess DHT can cause hair loss in men and in some women- as luck would have it I happen to be one of them. So, should I return to the Doc and let him prescribe me clotrinazole (or the like) or just buy the Monostat and save big money?
> ...



You are absolutely correct! A Sr. Pharmacist told me the same thing, basically. He used to save my family some money whenever he could. If he hadn't retired, I would ask him about the topic of this thread to get his take on it.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 6, 2005)

SpicedTee said:
			
		

> I went to Rite-Aid last night and was laughing and shaking my head at the same time. You are right, Ravensunshine, Miconazole was on 3 or 4 different aisles, with different packaging for different uses. It was in Monistat on the feminine products aisle, it was in some jock itch stuff somewhere else, it was in the firstaid aisle for ringworm. All different packaging all same stuff. Interestingly enough, why should one spend $15.99 on Monistat, when on the first aid aisle there is straight 2% miconazole nitrate cream--but says "cures athletes foot"?
> 
> Also, I take a multitude of vitamins and other supplements, none of which is FDA-approved for certain usage. The FDA is not the say-all-end-all for the efficacy of drugs, they approved Vioxx and look what's happening now. Anyway, I am not a doctor or a pharmacist. I'm just a crazy lady with internet access! I wanted to see if there was any "science" behind these claims and it led ME---please read ME, ME, ME, and only ME--to this conclusion: some members of the imadizole family of drugs treat various anti-fungal infections and are also anti-androgenetic--->>anti-androgen products block DHT in the hair follicle, where male and female pattern baldness starts--->>miconazole, clotrimazole, and ketoconozole increase the diameter of the hair shaft thus increasing the diameter of the hair strand--->>since I already have active scalp flora for which I am using Nizoral, I don't see miconazole or clotrimazole cream hurting me.
> 
> ...



I must say BRAVO to you! The info that you have shared w/ us is excellent and very helpful. I agree w/ you about people coming to their own conclusions about this matter. That's what we all should be doing, anyway when it comes to any hair product, technique or really anything in life.

This reminds me of what seems to be an ongoing conversation that I have w/ my SO. I'll ask him for his opinion about something and he'll say, "I don't know b/c I can't tell you what to do. You have to decide." I tell him, "I know that! Do you really think that I'm asking you to make the decision for me?" Ultimately, we all must make our own decisions in life, though, hearing input from others may help us in the process.


----------



## napgurl (Sep 6, 2005)

I've seen a woman on Oprah who put Monistat on her face for wrinkles.  At first the audience moaned "yuck" but when she told her age everyone was amazed she was almost 70, but she looked in her 40’s.  She lived in Southern California and she was very pale and susceptible to wrinkles.  Her dermatologist told her to moisturize every morning with this cream.  Her skin is phenomenal. 

Cali thanks for posting that there are other uses for this cream. The only thing that makes this cream for the "punnany" is the packaging.  Now you guys can all laugh at the fact that people are putting "punnany" cream on their faces.  But this woman’s results were no joke.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 6, 2005)

I was talking to someone that I know about this thread and she said that her doctor had given her a prescription for Lotrisone cream for ringworm. She had to apply it to her face and a portion of her scalp. The generic of Lotrisone is *Clotrimazole*-Betamethasone.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 6, 2005)

I see that there's quite an interest in this thread! It has 17,139 views and 194 replies. Someone is buying up the Monistat and the generic versions. I went to Wal-mart and wanted to read the packaging, but, they had *SOLD OUT!!!* Alright, do tell! Who is in the closet trying it? LOL!


----------



## Impresaria (Sep 6, 2005)

It's a cold, cold world out here all alone.  



			
				Mestiza said:
			
		

> I see that there's quite an interest in this thread! It has 17,139 views and 194 replies. Someone is buying up the Monistat and the generic versions. I went to Wal-mart and wanted to read the packaging, but, they had *SOLD OUT!!!* Alright, do tell! Who is in the closet trying it? LOL!


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mestiza*
_I see that there's quite an interest in this thread! It has 17,139 views and 194 replies. Someone is buying up the Monistat and the generic versions. I went to Wal-mart and wanted to read the packaging, but, they had *SOLD OUT!!!* Alright, do tell! Who is in the closet trying it? LOL!_




			
				SpicedTee said:
			
		

> It's a cold, cold world out here all alone.



That it is! I'm shivering right along w/ you, though. LOL!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2005)

So results any one from the Monistat ladies...need an update. I really am curious as to what kind of results are happening. Bonjour


----------



## Faith (Sep 28, 2005)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> you ladies are hilarious!


SecretDiamond I love your Wentworth Miller avatar. Good looking guy 

You ladies are funny.  LOLOL!  Funniest thread I've read in a while


----------



## Lovelylocs (Sep 28, 2005)

Any updates on this?


----------



## ladymadonna (Sep 29, 2005)

No frigging way... I'll get a full blown blonde Beyonce weave before I put that on my scalp.


----------



## NapturalGlory (Sep 30, 2005)

----------------------------


----------



## mahogany (Sep 30, 2005)

I've actualy heard of this before. One of my friends said women in Prison put this in their hair and it grows like crazy. Of course I looked at her like she was dumb, but it does sound interesting.


----------



## Samaria (Oct 2, 2005)

mscolwhite said:
			
		

> I've seen a woman on Oprah who put Monistat on her face for wrinkles.  At first the audience moaned "yuck" but when she told her age everyone was amazed she was almost 70, but she looked in her 40’s.  She lived in Southern California and she was very pale and susceptible to wrinkles.  Her dermatologist told her to moisturize every morning with this cream.  Her skin is phenomenal.
> 
> Cali thanks for posting that there are other uses for this cream. The only thing that makes this cream for the "punnany" is the packaging.  Now you guys can all laugh at the fact that people are putting "punnany" cream on their faces.  But this woman’s results were no joke.




lol, ppl freak out about sort of like the cream has touched the vagina then put back in the tube and put on the face if you think about. IDK maybe I'm just crazy


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would imagine that in that prison environment, people have to be very careful with themselves because I am sure that it is not the most pristine environment. Using the same toilets and showers and supplies as others who may not have the best hygiene or self awareness and hair tools and good products may not be at a premium.  Would there not be a concern about lice, skin conditions (contagious) because some come from the street with a history of drug addiction and their hair may be all jacked up and jumpin'. So using Monistat, which is supplied free to the inmates, would help to keep the scalp from some of the heebeejeebies, I think. This would include things like fungus, molds and yeast infections which incidentally do not only occur in the vagina. It can be in the ears, nose, throat, tongue etc, under the arms and under the breast area and between the toes. I give these prison ladies their props for having the awareness to handle their business with the hair in that scenaro. Bonjour


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Oct 2, 2005)

well hell, i want long hair, so i took my ass to walgreens and bought a tube last week, ive only used it twice so far, but i'll be glad to update you ladies on my progress, that is if i dont drop dead first!lol.   j/k. No shame, no gain.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 2, 2005)

1.  It took me far too long to wade through the so-called jokes to get to the useful information. 

2.  I don't understand why everyone is behaving as though people are proposing putting actual vaginal juices in their hair or something.  I don't get it.erplexed 

3.  If anyone has tried this, please feel free to PM me with results so that we don't have to wade through all the "yuck" jokes to get to the meat of the matter. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## metalkitty (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, ladies, I didn't read through this whole thing so forgive me if someone already said this, I just wanted to let some people know that the issue with me and some others wasn't so much the idea of vaginal to scalp contact so much as it was that it didn't sound quite right initially and that one might have side affect using a medication for a different purpose. That was later debunked by some ladies here in the medical field. Some of us just found it strange that one would jump to try this _before_ our girlfriends in the medical field gave us the lowdown and okay. Its not about some of us being alleged 'board doctors', moreso we just want to be educated on what we put in/ on our bodies before trying something that seems/ seemed a bit alien. Don't think I'm trying to insult anyone, just trying to clear up some stuff. And to the ladies trying this, maybe there should be a new, more specific thread so your results aren't ignored through the musings.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't understand why there is even a debate on this topic. In 209 posts, *nobody in this thread seems to have actually used monistat 7 in their hair to substantiate the claims that it grows hair.* 

I admit to being sceptical of products with claims of 'growth like crazy',  but hell at least with those products people were at least making the claim while/after using the product. 

I know that this is an upopular stance amongst other members, but really it is my belief that when a product really works, people find a camera and post pictures because they want others to see their progress.  So when I see albums popping up with users at brastrap and beyond claiming growth spurts coming from monistat - that's when I will take this seriously. Until then - monistat is an urban legend.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Here are some faq that may be useful. http://www.healthdigest.org/CONJUGATED-ESTROGENS/Monistat-Derm-(Topical)_4889_PRO.php  Monistat for skin fungus and problems
http://www.prisonerswithchildren.org/news/dhsabuse.htm poor care in prisons...hair
 I do not think it is an urban legend. I think it really happened. Actually the ingredients are not much different than some of the lice  or other fungus treatments. Fungus can grow anywhere on your body.  Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.drug-information-centre.com/_m/Monistat-1-Combo-Pack-Topical.php  This is the faq for where it can be used on the hair and as a shampoo no less. Hope this helps. Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 3, 2005)

"Medication Name: Monistat 1 Combo Pack (Topical) 


 This Medication is Used For Treatment:  
 Treat fungus infections of the skin. Some of these infections are "athlete's foot," "jock itch," and yeast infections. Antifungal shampoo is used to treat dandruff..." and then goes on to give directions of how to use it. I think that this is very interesting that this is posted on the "Drug Information Center.com.  Truth is sometimes stranger than fiction, no?  Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hair Growth Problems and yeast infection in the Scalp. Here is a direct quote from a site " that talks about that.     Read the whole article. Some parts are quite interesting. 
".....Whether you are dealing with hair that doesn’t quite grow as fast or thick as you like, or you are dealing with one form or another of hair loss, there are certain common nutrients that are needed for healthy hair. The following basic program can be used by anyone trying to improve the quality or quantity of their hair growth. The recipe is followed with some special tips to personalize your program for more stubborn hair growth problems.

Basic Program
HSN Complex - This formula contains a proper balance of herbal anti-oxidants necessary for healthy hair, skin, and nails. The formula is high in natural silica which gives the hair strength and elasticity. The rosemary in the formula is an antioxidant which builds the immune system, protects the hair follicles and is antifungal. Many hair/scalp problems can be attributed to yeast overgrowth in the scalp area...."
So if our scalp gets to itching and we cannot figure it out....maybe we should go to a dermatologist and ask him to check out your scalp to see if that is possible. Just a thought. Bonjour



http://www.feelinggoodnaturally.com/Body/ailments_h.htm


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Dandruff!!!!! What you read may shock you!!!!! lolol There are pictures, too!!!!
http://www.seniormag.com/conditions/skindisorders/
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=ye...eb=Search&ei=UTF-8&fr=FP-tab-web-t&fl=0&x=wrt
http://dermnetnz.org/fungal/tinea-capitis.html
http://www.keratin.com/aq/aq002.shtml  (scalp ringworm-fungus!!!) and EVERYTHING YOU NEVER WANTED TO KNOW ABOUT FUNGUS AND YEAST INFECTIONS .....
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/bruno/drmo71.html
AND Remember Robert Craig, the hairstylist and colorist????This is from his site:http://www.robertcraig.com/weeklytips/8-2-97.html and a quote: 
"tip of the week
I have a real itchy scalp with dandruff and the dandruff shampoos don't seem to help.
I have seen a recent increase in scalp yeast infections. This is a simple thing to treat with a prescription topical medication. See a dermatologist if you cannot clear it up with OTC products. A yeast infection can lay dormant until stress, illness or other factors cause it to flair up. .." So in summary, maybe them ladies in prison are smarter than we thought!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 3, 2005)

NOW WHAT ARE THE DOCTORS AND DERMATOLOGISTS SAYING!!!!!!
No. I am not pushin' Monistat. I just think that we need to give people the benefit of the doubt when they post what may seem strange and check it out for ourselves and for the benefit of others just to keep an open but informed mind. Why, because, something may really work and people would be afraid to share. Here is what the medical profession is saying and thought I should share this: http://www.emedicine.com/emerg/topic592.htm

Quote: Author: Nelly Rubeiz, MD, Associate Professor, Department of Dermatology, American University of Beirut, Lebanon
Coauthor(s): Zeina Tannous, MD, Consulting Staff, Department of Dermatology, Massachusetts General Hospital, Harvard Medical School


Nelly Rubeiz, MD, is a member of the following medical societies: American Academy of Dermatology .( pLEASE.....Read what these learned professional have to say regarding hair scalp infections and all the types of fungus. This is so helpful and I know you ladies will be glad you read it. Bonjour)

Editor(s): Theodore Gaeta, DO, MPH, Residency Director, Clinical Associate Professor of Emergency Medicine in Medicine, Department of Emergency Medicine, New York Methodist Hospital; Francisco Talavera, PharmD, PhD, Senior Pharmacy Editor, eMedicine; Eddy Lang, MDCM, CCFP (EM), CSPQ, Assistant Professor, Department of Family Medicine, McGill University; Consulting Staff, Department of Emergency Medicine, The Sir Mortimer B Davis-Jewish General Hospital; John Halamka, MD, Chief Information Officer, CareGroup Healthcare System, Assistant Professor of Medicine, Department of Emergency Medicine, Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center; Assistant Professor of Medicine, Harvard Medical School; and Charles V Pollack, Jr, MD, MA, Associate Professor, Department of Emergency Medicine, University of Pennsylvania College of Medicine; Chairman, Department of Emergency Medicine, Pennsylvania Hospital  ..."


----------



## gn1g (Oct 3, 2005)

jcoily *pictures are overrated*, that could be anybodies head for all we know. {{shrugs}}, It could even be a weave.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 3, 2005)

bump it up bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 1, 2005)

California, how long did it take your friend to actually go from below the shoulders to the waist, and how often was she using it and how often was she shampooing? Oh, are you also using MTG?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 1, 2005)

updates anyone?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 1, 2005)

updates please!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 1, 2005)

gn1g said:
			
		

> jcoily *pictures are overrated*, that could be anybodies head for all we know. {{shrugs}}, It could even be a weave.



I have been looking at hair albums for almost a year now.  Out of the dozens of albums I've seen, I have only spotted 5 that were suspect. 2 were definitely weaves/wigs and the other 3 suspiciously showed no 'parts' in the hair or had several pictures where their scalp and hairline was not visable so I honestly couldn't tell.  For these, I just write off  any future suggestions they have. 

I have also been able to look at albums and make a judgement as to whether product claims of growth make sense given the photos. 

I am not the most observant person and my eyesight is not the best, but I have picked up on these things. If I can, I'm pretty sure others can too.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 1, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> updates please!



I have a feeling that Monistat is a bust.   

But good luck anyway.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 1, 2005)

JCoily: How long have you been using this? what exactly have your results been? Bonjour


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 1, 2005)

I will try this once my MTG is gone!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 1, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> JCoily: How long have you been using this? what exactly have your results been? Bonjour



I'm sorry, I gave you the wrong impression.  I have not used monistat. To clarify, I don't think you're going to find anyone who has actually used monistat with any type consistency.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, I guess time will tell, eh? Do you use the MTG or Surge JCoily or relax? How is that working for you if yes to any of them? Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 2, 2005)

JC I read at your pic site that you tried the MTG but you were just planning to use up the remainder of your bottle that someone gave you. Did it make your hair thicker and stronger feeling? I noticed from your products section that you used cholesterol. Have you used the Le Kair cholesterol? I really get good results with the LK. I had to kiss off the Surge. It did not like my skin and so I will give it away to a friend. Bonjour


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 2, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> JC I read at your pic site that you tried the MTG but you were just planning to use up the remainder of your bottle that someone gave you. Did it make your hair thicker and stronger feeling? I noticed from your products section that you used cholesterol. Have you used the Le Kair cholesterol? I really get good results with the LK. I had to kiss off the Surge. It did not like my skin and so I will give it away to a friend. Bonjour



I do believe MTG has made my hair hair feel thicker. I haven't been able to make a neat bun since I've started using it. By mid day my hair is puffy. 

I have not used the Le Kair Cholesterol.

If you have other questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks JC Bonjour


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for this note,  I was thinking about it too, but inside I was thinking this is gross, I don't think I need hair that bad. Plus I hate grease. Thank God for the Forum so many ideals and at least someone gets on here with some good facts that we all need to hear. Thanks 





			
				miracle said:
			
		

> _Okay, I'm going to add my two new shinny pennies on this one........this is NOT a good idea!!!!!! Monistat 7 contains Miconazole Nitrate which can cause drug interactions and serious adverse reactions if used for anything other than it's intened purpose (External Anti-Fungal). Although it is an FDA approved OTC product, it's still a DRUG and mixing it with other components, such as hair pomade/grease can change the chemical compound and do harm to the scalp/skin. _
> 
> _Nizoral Shampoo contains a similar anti-fungal to treat dandruff, but of course, it's washed out. This stuff is not meant to "sit" on the scalp._
> 
> _I know folks are going to do whatever they want with their heads anyway, but I'd strongly urge talking to a physician or pharmacist before concocting this "experiment" to make sure that you're not taking any medicines, vitamins or herbs than can negatively interact with the Miconazole Nitrate. _


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 7, 2005)

Why would you mix it with grease instead of using it straight? bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 25, 2005)

update for a reply to question...bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 16, 2005)

Updates or pms to me, which is it gonna be?


----------



## Spidergul (Dec 16, 2005)

carletta said:
			
		

> what kind of grease is used doing this ??????????????????




Well since it's monistat it's got to be KY or vaseline.


----------



## Spidergul (Dec 16, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> I'm just curious what made someone try this in the first place.




Just think about, maybe they had a more than normal need to use Monistat on a regular basis and saw the result.....  There is hair down there too.


----------



## Spidergul (Dec 16, 2005)

Almondjoy said:
			
		

> I'm actually a physician and I prescribe miconazole cream (same cream that is Monistat 7) to people all the time for tenia pedis (foot fungus) and tinea corporis (fungus anywhere on the skin).  There would be no ill affects of putting monistat 7 in other areas of the skin like your scalp.  And mixing it wtih grease would not cause some kind of "chemical reaction."  You would just be putting the cream in a different medium and actually making the miconazole less concentrated.  I don't see any medical harm in trying it.  I don't think I will.



But will it actually grow hair?


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 16, 2005)

I think for those that want to try it and I can see that do because the number of people viewing these threads, should just pick up the cream miconazole nitrate 2%, as opposed to the brand name monistat which is exactly the same thing.  I even came across a guinea pig site for guinea pigs losing their hair and monistat 7 was one of those recommended to treat the guinea pigs.  In the UK there is a cream called Daktarin which is a cream with miconazole nitrate 2% as the active ingredient and is listed to treat scalp fungus as one of the listed.  I think it's more psychological than anything, people just can't get past the name, and what it's used for, but seem to forget it's used for a whole host of fungal ailments.


----------



## hairlover (Dec 16, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> I'm glad a real Doctor not a hair board doctor gave some breakdown on this.  I think I will sell my grease to my friend for what I spent on the stuff.  I will instead use the cream alone.  I will definitely let everybody know how that works instead.  Thanks Dr. Almondjoy!



i'm co-signing


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 19, 2005)

I guess seeing FOTMs like Adrienne0914, Sherrylove, SuperGirl, Zanna, etc. are not enough... they did not use all this stuff like vagina cream and horse grease to grow their hair extremely long.  Plus, I haven't seen one single person who uses these so-called growth products with super long hair like Carlie, mija, hairlove, and others who just simply take care of their hair with regular products.

I agree with Divine_Inspiration when she said:


			
				Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> I can't do a whole lot of speaking on this because I don't believe in these kinds of things. I haven't used MTG or taken MSM or any other outrageous/excessive combination of vitamins in hope of dramatic growth. I took biotin for a short while, and quickly nipped that b/c I just don't like takin pills like a 90 year old cancer patient with high blood pressure and diabetes  I've found that eating right, exercising, and maintaining the growth you already have is far more effective than exerting energy applying Doo grow/MSM/Surge/Sulfer 8/MTG/Monistat/Lenzi's Request all mixed up in a bottle to the scalp every night and taking 50 vitamins with 6 protein hair shakes. It just gets to be too much at some point  ...or does it?


Right on girl!!! 

God bless you all with whatever you do with your hair.


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 19, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> I guess seeing FOTMs like Adrienne0914, Sherrylove, SuperGirl, Zanna, etc. are not enough... they did not use all this stuff like vagina cream and horse grease to grow their hair extremely long.  Plus, I haven't seen one single person who uses these so-called growth products with super long hair like Carlie, mija, hairlove, and others who just simply take care of their hair with regular products.
> 
> I agree with Divine_Inspiration when she said:Right on girl!!!
> 
> God bless you all with whatever you do with your hair.




I agree.  I admit that I fell for the hype at one point, but she's right it it crazy!  I wish luck to anyone who uses everythign under the sun and pops a bunch of pills, but it just seems unnatural.  My health and hair and skin and nails have all thrived from just taking better care of it all.  I hope i get results like the ladies that she mentioned in her response to this thread.  

i still cannot get some people putting Monistat on their scalps.  Not just what is is, but the thought of putting this icky cream anywhere near my hair just seems like too  much.  I like good growth just like the next chick, but I need style, as well.


----------



## chellee (Dec 19, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I think for those that want to try it and I can see that do because the number of people viewing these threads, should just pick up the cream miconazole nitrate 2%, as opposed to the brand name monistat which is exactly the same thing. I even came across a guinea pig site for guinea pigs losing their hair and monistat 7 was one of those recommended to treat the guinea pigs. In the UK there is a cream called Daktarin which is a cream with miconazole nitrate 2% as the active ingredient and is listed to treat scalp fungus as one of the listed. I think it's more psychological than anything, people just can't get past the name, and what it's used for, but seem to forget it's used for a whole host of fungal ailments.


 
I picked up the miconazole nitrate 2% cream on Friday. I have used it for the past three days on my ringworm-like sores on my scalp (I have sd). I have tried a number of approaches to cure/heal my unsightly scalp condition and I am always researching different products and remedies. Different things have worked for me at different times but they were all accompanied by an inconvenience either to my wallet (prescription medication) or to the health of my actual hair (products made to treat the scalp tend to dry the hair). Frequent washing/rinsing seemed to help create an appearance of a healthy scalp but it didn't solve my problem. Plus, who wants to do that for a prolonged period of time? When you ladies began discussing antifungal and antibacterial treatments, a light bulb turned on in my head. I have dry itchy scalp along with sores and scabs. I have thinning in the areas containing scabs because as they lift, they pull my hair out with them. My scalp is EXTREMELY sensitive because of this condition. Anyhow, my sores/scabs have healed. The only things I see when I look in the mirror now are discolored areas where the sores used to be. When I run my fingers through my scalp it is smooth, not raised. The consistency of the cream is similar to neosporin. I have only used it on specific areas and I am happy you all started talking about it. I am hoping the cream will help me to maintain a healthy scalp and as a result allow my thinning areas to fill in. No faster growth requests here, just healthy growth. That's my two cents.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Monistat 7 for fast hair growth!!success*

I once had sores in my head and my doctor prescribed Daktarin which contains miconazole nitrate. I didnt use it for growth but my scalp healed nicely. 
i was scratching my head like crazy and the miconazole nitrate helped the itchies go. Didn't know it grew hair though hmmmm


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 31, 2006)

California: You said you were going to try the grease mixture your friend used. Please share what your results have been. Anxious to hear from you. bonjour


----------



## pistachio (Dec 28, 2006)

I think this is the MN thread that got ugly.  I see that "California" hasn't posted in about a year.  I think it's sad that she isn't around here anymore to see the results some of these ladies are having.


----------



## cece22 (Dec 28, 2006)

Folks need to mind there business and stop worry about other people putting coochie cream, and horse oil on there head. It's whateva anybody can do whatever they want to do it's their freakin body. I thank the OP for not being afraid to post I learned a lot about the so call coochie cream. It can be used to effectively treat ring worm on the skin, i'm sure it can be used for more. Plus I just happened to learn something I never knew I am sure the hair care industry doesn't want us to know so we can keep buying similiar expensive stuff for scalp conditions. Than spend for 5.59 for some generic coochie cream that does the same. I and i'm really sure that they don't want us to buy a 16.00 minus shipping 32oz bottle of highly effective and I can attest to that bottle of horse juice. Anywho to each her own don't knock the next trying to look better.


----------



## PrincessDiva (Dec 28, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> I think this is the MN thread that got ugly.  I see that "California" hasn't posted in about a year.  I think it's sad that she isn't around here anymore to see the results some of these ladies are having.


I agree it is sad...She was trying to be helpful & got bashed...If you look back,  some of the worst bashers are now users!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 28, 2006)

PrincessDiva said:
			
		

> I agree it is sad...She was trying to be helpful & got bashed...If you look back,  some of the worst bashers are now users!!




I think it took someone trying it and actually postign reviews. Last year (I have to find the thread) I did a 4 week test with MN and was like  . I just did not want to use Monistat so I started using Neosporin AF and posted pics after 2 weeks. I was amazed at the growth and just had to share. You know I got crap about it, too! 

But it was all good because after more ladies started posting reviews and pics the use of MN because a little more easy for ladies to handle. MTG had the same kind of response. I think sometimes it just take someone trying it. It also helped that we started finding studies and info about the use of Antifungals for hair growth enhancement and hair loss.


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 3, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I think it took someone trying it and actually postign reviews. Last year (I have to find the thread) I did a 4 week test with MN and was like  . I just did not want to use Monistat so I started using Neosporin AF and posted pics after 2 weeks. I was amazed at the growth and just had to share. You know I got crap about it, too!
> 
> But it was all good because after more ladies started posting reviews and pics the use of MN because a little more easy for ladies to handle. MTG had the same kind of response. I think sometimes it just take someone trying it. It also helped that we started finding studies and info about the use of Antifungals for hair growth enhancement and hair loss.




Some people are early adopters and risk takers, and the rest are followers. It's the followers who tend to ridicule and laugh at the risk takers until they actually find out that the rest of the world is 'doing it' or that 'it actually works'

Honey Dew, what made you actually try it even though it seems you were dead set against it in 2005? (lol, your post at the very beginning of this page?)  It's great that you actually got growth from it, have you continued using it?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jan 12, 2007)

So who is still using this and what are your results, particularly Californiag? thank you for any and all replies. bonjour


----------



## navsegda (Jan 12, 2007)

California said:
			
		

> I made my thread, said what I had to say about this product.  My posts are erased when I tell *those who are hair challenged* to use it who wanna say what they wanna say.  Soon as I say something and others laugh about it there erased.  Its cool though, I see we have a board Nazi who goes through posts and do as they please and erase at will, when its not necessary   Like I said its cool though, this won't be the only board on the net that have a lot of members, and you won't have to pay to use it!!  Please!!  This board is bogus!!  *Gimme my $5 back so I can put it on some more Monistat 7.*  I don't appreciate it.



LMFAO *wipes tears*  "Hair challenged", that was beautiful, I am seriously ROFLMFAO

This thread is the best entertainment on this board I've seen yet.

*falls over*


----------



## LondonDiva (Jan 12, 2007)

navsegda said:
			
		

> LMFAO *wipes tears*  "Hair challenged", that was beautiful, I am seriously ROFLMFAO
> 
> This thread is the best entertainment on this board I've seen yet.
> 
> *falls over*



Girl I don't blame her at all for that post.

gn1g got it for Lenzi's Request when she posted
and now Californina

The thing is they are probably 2 of the most popular hair growth aids used on this board.


----------



## Mortons (Jan 12, 2007)

I mean for grown women all this bashing and rude talk is kinda...hmmm..childish?


----------



## Plenty (Jan 12, 2007)

Glamour Girl said:
			
		

> I mean for grown women all this bashing and rude talk is kinda...hmmm..childish?


 
I know! You don't have the right to be mean to someone just cause you don't like them...


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jan 12, 2007)

It is a cream ya'll! A cream. A yeast antifungal cream created in a lab! Not the cream from your body or body fluids! A chemical based product! Whatever negatives attached to  it should be scientifically based, not because I am are focusing on my private area that I refuse to speak of in such degrading terms as if part of my body is nasty and yucky. I am wonderfully made! Every part of me is part of my temple and it is well kept. If the product is disgusting, then it should not be put on any part of my body....if my feet get a fungus...does that make my feet or the product used to get rid of it...disgusting...get my drift???? Just some food for thought! bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Bumped for more results testimonials. bonjour


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Nov 23, 2007)

This is the same as the MN that lots of LHCF'er have been raving about. Monistat is a brand name. Miconazole Nitrate (sp?)  is the chemical name.


----------



## aloof one (Nov 23, 2007)

ChocalateDiva said:


> This is the same as the MN that lots of LHCF'er have been raving about. Monistat is a brand name. Miconazole Nitrate (sp?)  is the chemical name.



I caved today and bought the Walgreens brand... I think they all have virtually the same ingredients though

Anyway...this is OT

WHO IS THAT IN UR SIGGY?


----------



## Softresses (Nov 23, 2007)

I heard of this a long time ago, the thing was that women in prison who did not have anything else would get it to put on their hair and scalp.

I remember this thread, people were being so negative to each other about it.  The Monistat would have to be a quite gentle formula of an antifungal for it's stated purpose.  I guess the idea was too much for some people to handle.  

I see that people are using it now and getting results from it.


Softresses


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Nov 23, 2007)

al00fone said:


> I caved today and bought the Walgreens brand... I think they all have virtually the same ingredients though
> 
> Anyway...this is OT
> 
> WHO IS THAT IN UR SIGGY?


 

That is Terrell Owens- cocky reciever for the Dallas Cowboys. He has made me love some football. I wish i could have replyed by saying- that is my MAN!


----------



## tiffers (Nov 23, 2007)

al00fone said:


> I caved today and bought the Walgreens brand... I think they all have virtually the same ingredients though
> 
> Anyway...this is OT
> 
> WHO IS THAT IN UR SIGGY?



I believe that's former bad boy T.O. (Terrell Owens) he plays for the Cowboys now.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok,

This thread is over 2 years old.  Has ANYONE gone from one milestone length to another thanks to Monistat?

I'm not talking about extra newgrowth. I wanna hear from those who went from one milestone to another i.e., ear to shoulder, shoulder to armpit or armpit to brastrap, etc. and how long it took you to get there.

Even if folks started using it a year ago, if the cream does all this quick growing, somebody ought to be able to step forward with some *milestone *testimony, right?


----------



## dlove (Nov 23, 2007)

Check out this thread for updates and length check in...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=171799


----------



## aloof one (Nov 23, 2007)

tiffers said:


> I believe that's former bad boy T.O. (Terrell Owens) he plays for the Cowboys now.




oooh he look good!
i dont even like football players but man...

anyway, yea I second the whole milestone feedback thing, I want to see more pics of people going from like SL to APL with this stuff


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 23, 2007)

dlove said:


> Check out this thread for updates and length check in...
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=171799



ok, so the count is at 1.

Anybody else?


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 23, 2007)

OK...  some of you folks are being really nasty about this.  If you don't want to use MN, don't use MN.  But don't get *****y with folks who decide to use MN.  Some of ya'll are worse than the naturals who seem to think people who relax are making back room deals with Satan!


----------



## tylertown (Nov 23, 2007)

Just me but I'll pass of the "Hoochie Coochie" cream.


----------



## Kacie (Nov 24, 2007)

JCoily said:


> ok, so the count is at 1.
> 
> Anybody else?


IMO, it is hard to find landmark progress for any growth aid/method.  It usually takes about 2 years to really get a good regi and know your hair likes and dislikes.  Sometimes when you're just starting your hair journey, growth aides can hinder your progress because they generally dry out your hair and just makes it harder to handle.  I think that there is ZERO correlation b/t increased growth rate and retention.  So why is an increased rate of ng not acceptable proof?  I hope this makes since.

BTW, I don't use MN now, but I do have a section of my scalp that has always between troublesome (irritated, slow growth).  I might try MN on it for a couple of weeks to see if anything changes.

ETA: Uhhhh, I thought we were not allowed to use the phrase c****ie cream.


----------



## aloof one (Nov 24, 2007)

SmartyPants said:


> OK...  some of you folks are being really nasty about this.  If you don't want to use MN, don't use MN.  But don't get *****y with folks who decide to use MN.  Some of ya'll are worse than the naturals who seem to think people who relax are making back room deals with Satan!




It is not that crucial.


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 26, 2007)

I have actually used neosporin AF because I have heard that the consistency is better than Monistat. Plus, I'm lazy and didn't feel like having to squirt all of the cream out of those applicator tubes!  I plan on getting a relaxer next Friday, so I guess only time will tell about my results. I Will DEFINITELY post pictures in my fotki though. As of right now, my new growth is pretty thick and i can see about an inch in most places (unstretched). I did stop using it because I think it's a good idea not to CONSISTENTLY use the product on your scalp since little is really known about long term side effects. PLUS, someone had posted that the directions say that you should take a break from using the product even when using it as directed (i.e., yeast infections).I will start back using it after my touch up. So anyway, I hope that was helpful! erplexed I guess check back in about a week and a half to see my results. If they are really drastic I will definitely make a post on LHCF. I was about 2 inches away from APL at my last touch up (September) so if this takes me to APL in December I will be happy!


----------



## aloof one (Nov 26, 2007)

How do you know its working? When does it usually start working?

I started applying it either yesterday or Saturday night, dont remember, but I put some on then, then I put some on today mixed with sulfur and some ORS Olive Oil and coconut oil. I have been feeling those aches you get when your hair starts growing, but I am wondering if that is just the headaches people always talk about. I can feel a "bump" of hair, but that could be my roots reverting after straightening Saturday. Anyway... I won't say the stuff worked for me until I see progress when I take pics the end of December...

That would be funny as hell if I came out at the end of the week w/ a cm of NG or something like that though... OK not funny, to be honest I was dreaming about it.


----------



## Dogmd (Nov 27, 2007)

It is not worth the risks.....


----------



## aloof one (Nov 27, 2007)

Dogmd said:


> It is not worth the risks.....



What is not worth what risks?erplexed


----------



## HAIRapy (Nov 27, 2007)

angellazette said:


> I remember reading a post about using Monistat for hair on here a little while ago.


 
As a matter of a fact, there's been a lot of posts on the matter. There's actually a lot of LHCF members who use that. They use Monistat 7, Neosporin, and pure MN amoung other stuff. I even asked about it to see who uses it, what kind they use, how they use it, and the results they've gotten. From what I've seen, some people can use it and have gotten results. Others can't use it because it gave them headaches. One person said they used it, got a headache- they then mixed it differently and it worked for them with no problem. For me, the jury is still out. I haven't used it as of yet. BUT I can say that from what I've been hearing, it made me go buy some. I'd planned to use it, but I just didn't know what to mix it with. When or if I do use it, I won't tell anyone about it- except for my doctor if need be. It's no one's business. I can say that from the poll I did on it, there were more people who used and saw results than people who used it and didn't see results. Hope this helps.


----------



## Coffee (Nov 27, 2007)

I just started a 30 day test to see how much if any my hair grows. I'm only going to use what I made up using M7. I'll report back in 30 with the results. I plan on using the M7 mixture 3 x per week, plus DC and shampoo 2 x per week.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 27, 2007)

i agree, when i first started to use late this past summer, i would get headaches b/c i put the mn cream directly on my scalp. i now mix it and have no problems. I mix one tube of Monistat mn with ORS Hair Fertilizer, 10 drops of peppermint oil, and 10 drops of rosemary oil. I apply it to my scalp every other day and it works great for me. No headaches and I start seeing results in 2 weeks of usage. I get really good growth from it.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2007)

LondonDiva said:


> I think for those that want to try it and I can see that do because the number of people viewing these threads, should just pick up the cream miconazole nitrate 2%, as opposed to the brand name monistat which is exactly the same thing. I even came across a guinea pig site for guinea pigs losing their hair and monistat 7 was one of those recommended to treat the guinea pigs. In the UK there is a cream called Daktarin which is a cream with miconazole nitrate 2% as the active ingredient and is listed to treat scalp fungus as one of the listed. I think it's more psychological than anything, people just can't get past the name, and what it's used for, but seem to forget it's used for a whole host of fungal ailments.


 

 Thank you Londondiva for being so objective. I agree that it's more phsycological than anything else. For example, I knew that blackstrap molasses was a type of sweetener but never thought to put it on my hair to stop hair breakage. I mean, have you seen how messy molasses is? But it's great at reducing your hair from breaking. I agree with an earlier post that if some scientist decides to bottle MN in a shampoo or conditioner for scientifically proven drastic hair growth, (and charge $30 - $40 a bottle) we would be lining up at the bss store to pick some up.

I personally have no issues with it. There are folks who have been using it for years with great success. Then there are some that have headaches when they use it. So with that said, I guess it's not for everyone but for a select few who like me have the courage to go ahead and try something new. I've been using it for the past two weeks with no issues and I will continue to use it until I feel it's time to stop or until my body rejects it, ie, headaches - whichever comes first. 

Good luck to the ladies who decide to move forward with it and also to those who decide not to. You know better than anyone else what's best for you. 

Happy Growing.


----------



## Buttalips219 (Nov 27, 2007)

ALL OF YOU ARE FUNNY AS HELL UP IN HERE.....I am going to lose my job from laughing so damn much. 

On the serious side, this has been discussed and many have done it.


----------



## Mortons (Nov 27, 2007)

Its so funny to come back and see how California was bashed and now everyone and their mom (literally) is using monistat.


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 27, 2007)

Glamourous said:


> Its so funny to come back and see how California was bashed and now everyone and their mom (literally) is using monistat.


I agree. This just goes to show that people should have an open mind. There are a lot of things in this world that sound crazy, but ring true.
HP
PS.  Shouldn't someone start a thread with pictures showing their progress?


----------



## HAIRapy (Nov 27, 2007)

High Priestess said:


> I agree. This just goes to show that people should have an open mind. There are a lot of things in this world that sound crazy, but ring true.
> HP
> PS. Shouldn't someone start a thread with pictures showing their progress?


 
There's been a few people who started threads to show their personal progress, but not a thread with the title: Show your MN Progress!! Maybe someone should start one. That way, we can see pics of people and their progress and they definately do have pics of it.


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 27, 2007)

MtAiryHoney said:


> There's been a few people who started threads to show their personal progress, but not a thread with the title: Show your MN Progress!! Maybe someone should start one. That way, we can see pics of people and their progress and they definately do have pics of it.


Agreed!!!
I don't know who will start it though.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Nov 27, 2007)

Whatever happen to that MN Challenge!?!?


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 27, 2007)

Nicole1976 said:


> Whatever happen to that MN Challenge!?!?


I started my challenge on Thanksgiving Day. 
We need a new thread....


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes...Updates Please. bonjour


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 27, 2007)

Getting back to you.
I just saw a few other threads...too many threads on this.
I saw a few people with very nice results today.


----------



## aquariangirl (Nov 27, 2007)

believe me it works!  someone here posted earlier in this thread about a bad scalp condition that scaled so much the scalp literally lifted pulling hair out with it...I had this for years...went to the dematologist etc. would still get the scales and this is really bad with relaxers trust me.  I started the MN about 2 months ago and viola-NO MORE SCALP PROBLEMS!!  I don't even burn on my relaxer now!  and my hair has GROWN from my MN mixture.  and this growth did not come from any regimen because I really just started one last Sunday! no headaches (because it's mixed with several different things, including capizane (sp?)  and because I didn't have a regimen I really wasn't paying too much attention to growth, but when I started using my mixture I would say my hair was pretty much a little past neck length, now it's a little past shoulder length and this is in two months.


----------



## aloof one (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, it sounds like you had some sort of fungus... that just sounds nasty lol Im glad you got that out of your system



aquariangirl said:


> believe me it works!  someone here posted earlier in this thread about a bad scalp condition that scaled so much the scalp literally lifted pulling hair out with it...I had this for years...went to the dematologist etc. would still get the scales and this is really bad with relaxers trust me.  I started the MN about 2 months ago and viola-NO MORE SCALP PROBLEMS!!  I don't even burn on my relaxer now!  and my hair has GROWN from my MN mixture.  and this growth did not come from any regimen because I really just started one last Sunday! no headaches (because it's mixed with several different things, including capizane (sp?)  and because I didn't have a regimen I really wasn't paying too much attention to growth, but when I started using my mixture I would say my hair was pretty much a little past neck length, now it's a little past shoulder length and this is in two months.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 28, 2007)

About headaches: If I use Rosemary Essential oil...I will get headaches, even mixed with heavy carrier oil. Roemary gives a lot of people headaches.
If I add certain ess. oils to my hair oils, (peppermint etc.) I will get a headache. But if I add it to my conditioner, I will get headaches only sometime. Sometimes, Castor oil will give me a headache. Surge just about had me climbing the wall it burned so much, and there is no way I can use it. Point: Everything is not for everybody but that does not make it bad.
One thing they all have in common is increasing the blood flow and that can trigger headaches. Also, one of the ingredients in MN increases the blood flow, just as does so many things. The increased blood flow can trigger headaches in some people. Using Monistat alone or MN alone does not bother some people, but some cannot take it. They get nauseous or get headaches. I get nauseaus. But I also get very nauseous around people that wear perfume, cologne or use fabric softeners. And bad headache to boot. O and if I get a whiff of Pinesol...there goes my breakfast so fast it's too late! Why, because of the Terpine in pinesol and I have a terpine (u?) allergy. Sometimes coffee smells make me ill. Does it make all these things dangerous? Not necessarily but I believe that every buyer has to be aware of what their system will and will not tolerate. Sometimes Mtg and I get along and sometimes we don't, but I am the problem systematically, not the MTG.


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 28, 2007)

aquariangirl said:


> believe me it works! someone here posted earlier in this thread about a bad scalp condition that scaled so much the scalp literally lifted pulling hair out with it...I had this for years...went to the dematologist etc. would still get the scales and this is really bad with relaxers trust me. I started the MN about 2 months ago and viola-NO MORE SCALP PROBLEMS!! I don't even burn on my relaxer now! and my hair has GROWN from my MN mixture. and this growth did not come from any regimen because I really just started one last Sunday! no headaches (because it's mixed with several different things, including capizane (sp?) and because I didn't have a regimen I really wasn't paying too much attention to growth, but when I started using my mixture I would say my hair was pretty much a little past neck length, now it's a little past shoulder length and this is in two months.


Sounds like this stuff is a germ fighter (antiseptic) for the scalp as well.  My scalp will usually itch like mad if I go more than 2 days without washing, but today makes day 3 and I have no itchies to report, but I'm so used to washing that I will be doing it today.
I hope this helps. Maybe people with clean but itchy scalp might want to try this (even if temporarily).


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Bumped for updates! bonjour


----------



## unicque24 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any updates on this topic?? 
Anyone here tried it and has kept using it... or used it and then stopped? 
What about shedding that I've read on some other posts... when you stop?


----------



## equestrian (Feb 27, 2010)

that yeast infection cream????


----------



## ladysaraii (Feb 27, 2010)

unicque24 said:


> Any updates on this topic??
> Anyone here tried it and has kept using it... or used it and then stopped?
> What about shedding that I've read on some other posts... when you stop?


 

I used it and stopped.  I need to start back on it.  My dermatitis issues came back


----------



## 2themax (Feb 27, 2010)

For the umpteenth time...............where are the pics?!?  Somebody?  Anybody?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Umm, no offense, but this is one bandwagon Nikki will not be jumping on. LOL.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 28, 2010)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ok,
> 
> This thread is over 2 years old.  Has ANYONE gone from one milestone length to another thanks to Monistat?
> 
> ...



I'll update my question.  This thread is now over 4 years old.  Anybody go from one milestone to another using Monistat? 

If nobody has any miracle growth when I bump my own post again in 2012, can we agree that after 6 years with nobody stepping forward that Monistat is not the miracle growth product that folks have claimed?


----------



## arosieworld (Feb 28, 2010)

It's the MN in monistat that works and I think its the monistat 3 you need. And there are some great threads about the use of MN and pictures here and at BHM. I will try to go though my book marks for you.


----------



## arosieworld (Feb 28, 2010)

None of these was the one I was looking for but maybe these will tide you over I have a great thread bookmarked here somewhere posted by another LHCF member and it has AMAZING pictures. Maybe someone else will get in here to help
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=112843
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=89553&PN=2
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=108747


----------



## arosieworld (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok here is the mother of all lists Enjoy
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=83200&PN=1


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 28, 2010)

Its too funny to me how (in the beginning of this thread) so many people turned their noses up at this particular ingredient because its marketed as "coochie cream".  Without even so much as an attempt to look into it.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 28, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> It's the MN in monistat that works and I think its the* monistat 3 *you need. And there are some great threads about the use of MN and pictures here and at BHM. I will try to go though my book marks for you.



Its not so much 7 versus 3.  Its more the 2% versus the 4% concentration.  4% seemed to be what caused the most rapid growth.  Described by some as "scary amounts" of growth.  From the threads I've read some ladies are skipping Monistat all together and just buying the MN itself from online retailers.  They are not coming to this thread though. Crackers Phinn is going to have to do a search to satisfy her curiosity.  



*Miconazole Nitrate - Long Hair Care Forums*

_Miconazole_ Nitrate Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion.
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209

*Monistat (miconazole nitrate) for growth: UPDATES? - Long Hair ...*

Monistat (_miconazole_ nitrate) for growth: UPDATES? Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion.
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=83609

*Miconazole Nitrate - I am a believer now! - Long Hair Care Forums*

23 Apr 2006 *...* _Miconazole_ Nitrate - I am a believer now! Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion.
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=84327

*Miconazole Nitrate - Page 3 - Long Hair Care Forums*

10 posts - 8 authors - Last post: 15 May 2003
Page 3- _Miconazole_ Nitrate Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion.
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209&page=3

*How to Apply Miconazole Nitrate - Long Hair Care Forums*

How to Apply _Miconazole_ Nitrate Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion.
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10291884

*Miconazole Nitrate - 4% or 2% did you see a difference? - Long ...*

_Miconazole_ Nitrate - 4% or 2% did you see a difference? Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion.
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=125154

*Horses Use Miconazole too!  [Archive] - Long Hair Care Forums*

[Archive] Horses Use _Miconazole_ too!  Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion.
www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-84075.html

*Long Term Effects of Using Miconazole Nitrate (Monistat) on Scalp ...*

21 Nov 2007 *...* Long Term Effects of Using _Miconazole_
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=172377 Nitrate (Monistat) on Scalp? Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion.

*miconazole nitrate in '08 - Page 12 - Long Hair Care Forums*

_miconazole_ nitrate in '08 Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion.
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10291894

*Miconazole Nitrate - I have 2 ask [Archive] - Long Hair Care Forums*

[Archive] _Miconazole_ Nitrate - I have 2 ask Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion.
www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-107423.html


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 7, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> None of these was the one I was looking for but maybe these will tide you over I have a great thread bookmarked here somewhere posted by another LHCF member and it has AMAZING pictures. Maybe someone else will get in here to help
> http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=112843
> http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=89553&PN=2
> http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=108747


I didn't see one photograph of anyone who has gone from one milestone to another.  And in looking at the avatars, the people who started using in 2007 don't seem to have gone above and beyond average growth.  Average growth being between 1/4-1/2 inches per month or 4-6 inches in a year. 

The reason I discount new growth shots are because much like in those threads,  somebody will post "inches" of new growth but a year down the line the length of their hair does not reflect what those new growth shots seem to imply.   




LaidBak said:


> They are not coming to this thread though. Crackers Phinn is going to have to do a search to satisfy her curiosity.



I've been watching any and every growth aid thread to hit the board since 2005 and also started this thread asking for people who have had success with growth aids to talk about their experience.

The end result is that I have yet to come across anyone who has presented pictoral proof of growth and credited going from one milestone to another on a growth aid.

Again, some of the threads you posted are 4+ years old and most of the posters are still around with open fotkis.  It's not hard to verify whether it worked or not.


----------



## changingSeasons (Mar 7, 2010)

Most people are Not consistent with MN. The most that I can do personally is 3x a week. People use MN off and on sometimes on different months. Looking for an average rate of growth might not be acccurate since you wouldnt know that persons growth rate unless they stated it. 

I have  personally never seen anyone claiming extremely riduclous growth, but just because it falls with the average, it may be Above average for Them.Also Growth and Retention are two different things. Alot of people do not retain as much as they grow. So their year end photo will not represent all of the inches they gained.

I agree that it is hard to verify, but so are most growth aids unless looking directly at measured newgrowth. Unlike other products where shine may be easily noticeable.


----------



## Kentmane (Apr 17, 2014)

When I first joined lhcf and read about growth aids I looked at peoples pictures and their hair was still the same length.

One thing I realised is that some people only want to get to a certain milestone e.g APL or BSL.

But irrespective of milestone pictures this board has helped me a lot.
And I have just learnt something new today, about my male patterned temples (legacy of my dear Dad) I now know what I can do to fill it in.

This thread was very very interesting and quite insightful. 

We are all trying to maximise the little hair we have been blessed with.

To all the ladies (and maybe lurking gents) I say thank you. Well my hair thanks you, it's in a great place and getting better. I now believe my can grow and will grow, even though age is catching up with me.

Keep up the good work and keep on sharing

HHJ


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 7, 2016)

Mahalialee4 said:


> So results any one from the Monistat ladies...need an update. I really am curious as to what kind of results are happening. Bonjour


I'm new to it all so stay tuned. I'll surely blog about it https://www.sewlyricallyvintage.wordpress.com


----------

